# Coronavirus has exposed the disastrous suicidal leadership of Imran Khan



## W.11

The guy admittedly was comparing the 21st march situation of pakistan to italy and said that since pakistan was not in a condition like italy, it should not be in a lock down.

after few days in a lock down, i heard him repeat again that he was not in favour of a lock down but some *hidden forces* had done it.

After two weaks of lockdown, the lockdown was virtually nonexistent, since the sindh govt had went for a leniency, shops, restaurents had opened up and people were seen enjoying breakfast, people were observed thronging imtiaz supermarket meaning the lockdown was half heartedly and poorly implemented.

On 14th April, his ministers and parliamentarians and his sindh governor Imran Ismail were pushing PPP to end lockdown and withdraw their stance, but the ''leader'' *disheartedly *agree for a second lockdown after the meeting.

the lockdown was ended on may 1st and markets were ordered to open up, this speed up the pace of coronavirus, the media reported people crowding the markets with no face masks and observing no social distancing.

Now all the businesses and industries are being ordered to open up even when the country faces a fast spread and multiplication of coronavirus patients which is questionable. The situation has reached critical point.

This poses a very fundamental question of Imran Khan's leadership skills and the management skills of PTI and his political associates. Just yesterday i read that lockdown may not be implemented until medical infrastructure is overwhelmed and it is unable to bear the load. This shows that Imran Khan is creating a disaster in the country and turning a blind eye to it and that coronavirus issue has exposed his disasterous leadership qualities.

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dalit

LOL Under the circumstances Pakistan is doing pretty good. PTI didn't do bad at all.

Just do a comparison with major Western nations and you will see what bad means.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## baqai

he has been disappointment on EVERY front, i absolutely LOVED his victory speech and had hopes but one after the other he has proved to be a well groomed version of Donald Trump



Dalit said:


> LOL Under the circumstances Pakistan is doing pretty good. PTI didn't do bad at all.
> 
> Just do a comparison with major Western nations and you will see what bad means.



Sir lets compare ourselves to countries which have controlled it, lets talk about New Zealand shall we? why not we look at success stories and learn from them? why look at countries which have lost more than 100k souls? 

the biggest "point" is given that oh look Europe is opening up, yes DUMB *** they flattened their curve (for layman's term, a period of a week to two week's in which NO new case is reported) than slowly and gradually they open up, we are missing the controlling part, we directly want to jump to what they are doing AFTER controlling while disease is STILL climbing up the curve, we could have flattened that curve by enforcing 15-30 days of strick lockdown but no Mr I KNOW IT ALL BECAUSE I AM HANDSOME insisted and he made sure that efforts are hampered by his statements, not ONE single day PTI was on the same wavelength with other parties on the issue.

Dear Mr PM just like you used to mention in your speeches before you decided to go back on all your promises, all these people dying because of lack of decision making, they are being murdered and you are responsible being sitting at the helm ...

yes FLAME ME !!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## AZ1

IK done very well so far for Corona. If we had follow media or ppp, people will be crying for not having anything to eat.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## LeGenD

Dalit said:


> LOL Under the circumstances Pakistan is doing pretty good. PTI didn't do bad at all.
> 
> Just do a comparison with major Western nations and you will see what bad means.


You are taking official statistics at face value. Transparency level is not the same throughout the world, good man.

Situation in Pakistan is not good as of late and infection is spreading at a rapid pace. People are being careless here.

Numerous hospitals are overwhelmed, and many have died thus far. Many are not accepting new patients anymore.

True statistics will take years to complete from now.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AZ1

baqai said:


> he has been disappointment on EVERY front, i absolutely LOVED his victory speech and had hopes but one after the other he has proved to be a well groomed version of Donald Trump
> 
> 
> 
> Sir lets compare ourselves to countries which have controlled it, lets talk about New Zealand shall we? why not we look at success stories and learn from them? why look at countries which have lost more than 100k souls?
> 
> the biggest "point" is given that oh look Europe is opening up, yes DUMB *** they flattened their curve (for layman's term, a period of a week to two week's in which NO new case is reported) than slowly and gradually they open up, we are missing the controlling part, we directly want to jump to what they are doing AFTER controlling while disease is STILL climbing up the curve, we could have flattened that curve by enforcing 15-30 days of strick lockdown but no Mr I KNOW IT ALL BECAUSE I AM HANDSOME insisted and he made sure that efforts are hampered by his statements, not ONE single day PTI was on the same wavelength with other parties on the issue.
> 
> Dear Mr PM just like you used to mention in your speeches before you decided to go back on all your promises, all these people dying because of lack of decision making, they are being murdered and you are responsible being sitting at the helm ...
> 
> yes FLAME ME !!!!!



Only a fool will compare the population of newzealnd with the population of Pakistan and here I am not talking about how public behaves in both sides. People dying because of decision making? people of pakistan can't wear mask this is because IK?

Leave IK what about media they are cyring wear mask do social distancing? how many people doing it?

even in my street people sitting on corners on chairs as gathering discussing etc.

60% don't even believe that corona exists from day 1

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Bilal.

Lol. People comparing Pakistan with New Zealand. Buddy first convince the freakin’ public that there is a thing called corona virus... from day one our people have been following one false premise to another. The latest being there is no such thing and the government is doing false propaganda to collect dollars from other countries. This public does not have the discipline to follow lockdowns and we saw it. The only way to do that would have been extreme military style curfew and then people here would have been cursing the government for its heavy handedness.

Even the mild lockdown that was put was openly challenged not just by general public going out and about but by pressure groups like religious organization that come what may we will break this lockdown and tajir tanzeems.

Pakistani public evolving thought process on corona:

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## Dalit

LeGenD said:


> You are taking official statistics at face value. Transparency level is not the same throughout the world, good man.
> 
> Situation in Pakistan is not good as of late and infection is spreading at a rapid pace. People are being careless here.
> 
> Numerous hospitals are overwhelmed, and many have died thus far. Many are not accepting new patients anymore.
> 
> True statistics will take years to complete from now.



Imran Khan has done well under the circumstances. He tried his level best. The death figures is what really matters at the end of the day. Infection numbers in Western nations are also guesswork. We don't know the true figures.

Judging by death numbers Pakistan has thus far done a lot better than most richer and advanced Western nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Lol, there always will be critics no matter what you do. 

First convince people there is something called covid 19,because many are still in their own world thinking that this is western tactic to get Pakistani away from their religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

In 2005 earthquake we had general musharraf and he handled the mega disaster brilliantly.
What thank he got from the nation?
Hanging orders of his dead body for three days 
During Corona crisis Imran khan is doing great job.
What thanks he is getting?
This type.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Dalit

baqai said:


> he has been disappointment on EVERY front, i absolutely LOVED his victory speech and had hopes but one after the other he has proved to be a well groomed version of Donald Trump
> 
> 
> 
> Sir lets compare ourselves to countries which have controlled it, lets talk about New Zealand shall we? why not we look at success stories and learn from them? why look at countries which have lost more than 100k souls?
> 
> the biggest "point" is given that oh look Europe is opening up, yes DUMB *** they flattened their curve (for layman's term, a period of a week to two week's in which NO new case is reported) than slowly and gradually they open up, we are missing the controlling part, we directly want to jump to what they are doing AFTER controlling while disease is STILL climbing up the curve, we could have flattened that curve by enforcing 15-30 days of strick lockdown but no Mr I KNOW IT ALL BECAUSE I AM HANDSOME insisted and he made sure that efforts are hampered by his statements, not ONE single day PTI was on the same wavelength with other parties on the issue.
> 
> Dear Mr PM just like you used to mention in your speeches before you decided to go back on all your promises, all these people dying because of lack of decision making, they are being murdered and you are responsible being sitting at the helm ...
> 
> yes FLAME ME !!!!!



NZ is one tiny success story in an ocean of miserable failure. Don't compare Pakistan with NZ. There is absolutely zero relevance here. The population levels are completely different. Demographics is very different. Everything is incomparable.

Imran Khan is leading Pakistanis. Not a very easy group of people. Imran Khan has done well under the circumstances. He deserves credit because it is due.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeGenD

Dalit said:


> Imran Khan has done well under the circumstances. He tried his level best. The death figures is what really matters at the end of the day. Infection numbers in Western nations are also guesswork. We don't know the true figures.
> 
> Judging by death numbers Pakistan has thus far done a lot better than most richer and advanced Western nations.


Too early to issue 'done well' verdict in this case.

Official statistics of developing countries have no credibility whatsoever.

I would however say that IK is not responsible for those citizens who do not take precautions out in the open. Pakistan have an abundance of these types unfortunately.

GOP have given much advice to the Public, to no avail.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Dalit said:


> Imran Khan has done well under the circumstances. He tried his level best



i have said it again, while comparing the statistics wth europe, USA, why not compare it with india and bangladesh as well who have succeeded in limiting the spread as opposed to pakistan only because of its disastrous policies.

If its spreading at a faster pace now, considering the densely populated areas in pakistan, we can soon expect a disastrous situation (god forbit) n the coming days and only the top estyablishment will be to blame.

regards


----------



## Clutch

*Coronavirus hasn't really impacted pakistan as bad as other places...*

The only people panicking are the corrupt elites who have locked themselves in their palaces and are dependent on slave servants ... they are afraid of dying because they all know they are probably going straight to Hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

Safriz said:


> In 2005 earthquake we had general musharraf and he handled the mega disaster brilliantly.
> What thank he got from the nation?
> Hanging orders of his dead body for three days
> During Corona crisis Imran khan is doing great job.
> What thanks he is getting?
> This type.


Nation deserves to be ruled by Nawaz, Zardari and Altaf.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AZ1

W.11 said:


> i have said it again, while comparing the statistics wth europe, USA, why not compare it with india and bangladesh as well who have succeeded in limiting the spread as opposed to pakistan only because of its disastrous policies.
> 
> If its spreading at a faster pace now, considering the densely populated areas in pakistan, we can soon expect a disastrous situation (god forbit) n the coming days and only the top estyablishment will be to blame.
> 
> regards



We are below where India is even we are below of Saudia in term of stats. You just have bughz Imran nothing else. 
Check yourself and go to sleep.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musings

Dalit said:


> Imran Khan has done well under the circumstances. He tried his level best. The death figures is what really matters at the end of the day. Infection numbers in Western nations are also guesswork. We don't know the true figures.
> 
> Judging by death numbers Pakistan has thus far done a lot better than most richer and advanced Western nations.


I have to agree. With limited resources, inheriting huge national debt, cleaning the old school out and let’s not forget a population that has an abundance in lacking belief and education - he has done exceptionally well. 

Why do Pakistanis sometimes expect diamonds and miracles immediately? Rome wasn’t built in a day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

What a suicidal thread.

Its like having a lynch wish

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

AZ1 said:


> We are below where India is even we are below of Saudia in term of stats. You just have bughz Imran nothing else.
> Check yourself and go to sleep.



India's population is 6 times that of Pakistan so try to consider that as well







https://ourworldindata.org/grapher/...ion?tab=chart&country=PAK~IND~BGD~CHN~NPL~LKA


regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

El Sidd said:


> What a suicidal thread.
> 
> Its like having a lynch wish


Its your lunch time


----------



## AZ1

W.11 said:


> India's population is 6 times that of Pakistan so try to consider that as well
> 
> View attachment 638149
> 
> 
> regards



So then we are equal you meant with india then why you said compare it with india? make up your mind?


----------



## W.11

AZ1 said:


> So then we are equal you meant with india then why you said compare it with india? make up your mind?



what part of Pakistan having the highest death rate per unit population in SA you dont understand?

regards

total numbe of cases per million






https://ourworldindata.org/grapher/new-covid-cases-per-million?tab=chart&country=IND~PAK

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imad.Khan

Pakistan is a poor country with a vast population of daily wagers who are directly impacted by lockdown. PMIK was stuck between letting people die by covid-19 or die of starvation. So going into lockdown isn't an easy decision. Its easier for people with a fully belly sitting comfy at their homes to criticize. Specially those that are infected with chronic hatred for PMIK.

Also it seems thinking logically is not a characteristics for some people. One guy here compared a 4 million nation of NZ with 220Mil Pak. The majority of people of NZ are 100 times better off compared to people of Pakistan and they could afford going into lockdown. On top of that NZ offered financial handout to people. Is Pakistan in a situation to do that? 

Check out https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/ for the latest numbers and you will see that Pakistan is faring quite well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TNT

I am not in favor of PTI but its not govt fault. The people in lockdown were boiling, everyone shouting to end the lockdown n let them out n they dnt care abt virus. Most ppl didnt even take it seriously, still many dont. So now let the ppl face the wrath of a pandemic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZ1

T|/|T said:


> I am not in favor of PTI but its not govt fault. The people in lockdown were boiling, everyone shouting to end the lockdown n let them out n they dnt care abt virus. Most ppl didnt even take it seriously, still many dont. So now let the ppl face the wrath of a pandemic.


 They still don't take it seriously. Recent survey 60% don't belief it exists. There are videos where public gone made for eid shopping.

Even if you distribute masks them for free, they will through it away.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

T|/|T said:


> I am not in favor of PTI but its not govt fault. The people in lockdown were boiling, everyone shouting to end the lockdown n let them out n they dnt care abt virus. Most ppl didnt even take it seriously, still many dont. So now let the ppl face the wrath of a pandemic.



the people follow their administration, in this case imran khan who was panicking since day one and resisting lock down, without adequate federal govt's procedures, the lock down would have never succeeded and it didn't.

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZ1

W.11 said:


> the people follow their administration, in this case imran khan who was panicking since day one and resisting lock down, without adequate federal govt's procedures, the lock down would have never succeeded and it didn't.
> 
> regards


 haha joke of the year people follow administration? in which part of Pakistan they do? Lock down will lead to starvation to the families. With corona one may die but without food whole family will die.


----------



## W.11

AZ1 said:


> They still don't take it seriously. Recent survey 60% don't belief it exists. There are videos where public gone made for eid shopping.
> 
> Even if you distribute masks them for free, they will through it away.



yup you said it right, lets read what supreme court judge said in regards to corona, he totally denied such a pandemic existed in Pakistan.






regards



AZ1 said:


> Lock down will lead to starvation to the families. With corona one may die but without food whole family will die.



what a BS, the government is the one which was totally absent when the NGOs were engaged in socal welfare and distribution food rations to the poor families, some poor families started hoarding and selling the food they received from the NGOs, im scepticle that its the industrial mafia/businesses who has forced immy to open lockdown.

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syed1.

To put things in perspective OP sahab is a pujaari of Altaf Hussian, the same guy who thinks making of Pakistan was a mistake. Now these people will give us bhashan on what is good for Pakistan. I hope and pray that the pujaaris of Altaf get corona.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Syed1. said:


> To put things in perspective OP sahab is a pujaari of Altaf Hussian, the same guy who thinks making of Pakistan was a mistake. Now these people will give us bhashan on what is good for Pakistan. I hope and pray that the pujaaris of Altaf get corona.



it seems more like you are PTI tout, are you PTI member?, what about your location, canada? what makes you entitled to speak on Pakistan?

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syed1.

W.11 said:


> it seems more like you are PTI tout, are you PTI member?, what about your location, canada? what makes you entitled to speak on Pakistan?
> 
> regards


My Pakistani passport grants me the right to speak regarding Pakistan. The days of Altaf Hussian are gone where gunday like you would kill and put in bori. Chal nikal.


----------



## AZ1

W.11 said:


> yup you said it right, lets read what supreme court judge said in regards to corona, he totally denied such a pandemic existed in Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regards


 Since you brought court yourself

Same court order this

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...top-court-ordering-curbs-lifted-idUSKBN22U2NV

Also court said Federal doing good as compare to Sindh for poor people in Corona. So what is your bughz just because altaf hussain couldn't done anything for karachi and you had expectation that IK will do for you? otherwise it's very clear in front of you.


----------



## fisher1

W.11 said:


> The guy admittedly was comparing the 21st march situation of pakistan to italy and said that since pakistan was not in a condition like italy, it should not be in a lock down.
> 
> after few days in a lock down, i heard him repeat again that he was not in favour of a lock down but some *hidden forces* had done it.
> 
> After two weaks of lockdown, the lockdown was virtually nonexistent, since the sindh govt had went for a leniency, shops, restaurents had opened up and people were seen enjoying breakfast, people were observed thronging imtiaz supermarket meaning the lockdown was half heartedly and poorly implemented.
> 
> On 14th April, his ministers and parliamentarians and his sindh governor Imran Ismail were pushing PPP to end lockdown and withdraw their stance, but the ''leader'' *disheartedly *agree for a second lockdown after the meeting.
> 
> the lockdown was ended on may 1st and markets were ordered to open up, this speed up the pace of coronavirus, the media reported people crowding the markets with no face masks and observing no social distancing.
> 
> Now all the businesses and industries are being ordered to open up even when the country faces a fast spread and multiplication of coronavirus patients which is questionable. The situation has reached critical point.
> 
> This poses a very fundamental question of Imran Khan's leadership skills and the management skills of PTI and his political associates. Just yesterday i read that lockdown may not be implemented until medical infrastructure is overwhelmed and it is unable to bear the load. This shows that Imran Khan is creating a disaster in the country and turning a blind eye to it and that coronavirus issue has exposed his disasterous leadership qualities.
> 
> regards



Bro, don't worry. Imran Khan is the murderer of every person that dies and will be held accountable for every single murder he committed.

Pro-PTI mods couldn't hear this and would delete my post but this is all done for American dollars. Pakistan received several billions dollars in corona aid. And is now begging for some more up to 15 billion USD!

This is the price of Pakistanis lives.

Imran Khan is a criminal. He lied to poor ignorant Pakistanis calling it a flu. His governer Sindh Imran Ismail called it a flu


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258392003366342658
These people are our enemies. These people are our enemies. They only wish for our death and suffering. They forced coronavirus to infect Pakistanis, they attacked Sindh for lockdowns.

He's not incompetent or stupid. He's smart and cunning. He's the enemy of Muslims and wants death and suffering for Muslims.

Ever since Imran Khan has come into power, the life of Pakistanis has become hell, the life of Kashmiris have become hell, the life of Indian Muslims have become hell. He wanted Modi to win after Modi attacked Pakistan. He has sold Pakistan, he has sold Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## El Sidd

wow the thread is still open.


----------



## AZ1

fisher1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258392003366342658


 So you are sharing his tweet where he himself sharing the data for you and yet you are turning blind eyes? Really what kind of people are you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

fisher1 said:


> These people are our enemies. These people are our enemies. They only wish for our death and suffering. They forced coronavirus to infect Pakistanis, they attacked Sindh for lockdowns.



Corona got cancer after reading your post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fisher1

T|/|T said:


> I am not in favor of PTI but its not govt fault. The people in lockdown were boiling, everyone shouting to end the lockdown n let them out n they dnt care abt virus. Most ppl didnt even take it seriously, still many dont. So now let the ppl face the wrath of a pandemic.



People also don't want to give taxes but government takes it by force. People also don't want this gov but it's here by force.

This coronavirus wouldn't even be in Pakistan like Vietnam if Islam went down the throat of Imran Khan and our establishment instead of being stuck there. 

China the worst Mushrikeen are liars. Vietnam understood this and closed borders. Pakistan didn't even in as late as late February. Then when Iran people were quarantined, murderer Zulfi Bukhari released them probably on orders of Imran Khan.

Imran Khan and our establishment worships China and then have the audacity to blame innocent Muslims. 

No, our Prophet Muhammad (saww) clearly told us to not go towards or away from an area of plague. And run from a plague like you run from a lion.

Riasat e Medina is stuck in throat of Imran Khan, it doesn't go down his throat or else he would understand it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZ1

fisher1 said:


> Imran Khan and our establishment worships China and then have the audacity to blame innocent Muslims.
> 
> No, our Prophet Muhammad (saww) clearly told us to not go towards or away from an area of plague. And run from a plague like you run from a lion.
> 
> Riasat e Medina is stuck in throat of Imran Khan, it doesn't go down his throat or else he would understand it.



Then why muslims of Pakistan not following Prophet Muhammad (saww) may I ask?






Or you are saying muslims of Pakistan only follow Imran khan? 

What is with your mind kid?


----------



## W.11

AZ1 said:


> Also court said Federal doing good as compare to Sindh for poor people in Corona. So what is your bughz just because altaf hussain couldn't done anything for karachi and you had expectation that IK will do for you? otherwise it's very clear in front of you.



Didn't imran himself accused of LHC judge being ''noorafied''.

regards



Syed1. said:


> My Pakistani passport grants me the right to speak regarding Pakistan. The days of Altaf Hussian are gone where gunday like you would kill and put in bori. Chal nikal.



your IQ seem to be of a toddler and its not surprising given your political orientation and your idol.

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZ1

W.11 said:


> Didn't imran himself accused of LHC judge being ''noorafied''.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regards


 It was not LHC but SC that said about the performance.


----------



## Type59

Reality is every country is reopening despite coronavirus being prevalent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cliftonite

fisher1 said:


> Bro, don't worry. Imran Khan is the murderer of every person that dies and will be held accountable for every single murder he committed.
> 
> Pro-PTI mods couldn't hear this and would delete my post but this is all done for American dollars. Pakistan received several billions dollars in corona aid. And is now begging for some more up to 15 billion USD!
> 
> This is the price of Pakistanis lives.
> 
> Imran Khan is a criminal. He lied to poor ignorant Pakistanis calling it a flu. His governer Sindh Imran Ismail called it a flu
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258392003366342658
> These people are our enemies. These people are our enemies. They only wish for our death and suffering. They forced coronavirus to infect Pakistanis, they attacked Sindh for lockdowns.
> 
> He's not incompetent or stupid. He's smart and cunning. He's the enemy of Muslims and wants death and suffering for Muslims.
> 
> Ever since Imran Khan has come into power, the life of Pakistanis has become hell, the life of Kashmiris have become hell, the life of Indian Muslims have become hell. He wanted Modi to win after Modi attacked Pakistan. He has sold Pakistan, he has sold Kashmir.


 Bhai tum pagal wagal ho kya? Itne kyun hyper ho rahay ho? Araam se betho na.


----------



## Pandora

Yeah blame everything on PTI when 90% of population refused to obey lock down by calling it a conspiracy against Islam and some just rebuffed it by saying there is no corona in first place. Awam khud chutiya ho tu Salah ud din ayubi hi kyun na aa jaye awam chutiya hi rahey gi. I am in Australia and similar lock down was done here as well but people obeyed that lock down like good citizens and successfully reduced corona cases. I can bet that several patwaris and jiyallas didnt obey lockdown just bcz it was IK who asked them on TV again and again. Pehlay apnay gareebanoon mein deikho phir IK pay bhonkna tum loag.

I would ask how much difference lock down made in India where they beat the crap out of them when thry got out of their houses? We need to focus on reducing flow of Patients to a point it is manageable for hospitals. As long as our health system doesn't get overwhelmed we should consider our self in green.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imad.Khan

fisher1 said:


> Bro, don't worry. Imran Khan is the murderer of every person that dies and will be held accountable for every single murder he committed.
> 
> Pro-PTI mods couldn't hear this and would delete my post but this is all done for American dollars. Pakistan received several billions dollars in corona aid. And is now begging for some more up to 15 billion USD!
> 
> This is the price of Pakistanis lives.
> 
> Imran Khan is a criminal. He lied to poor ignorant Pakistanis calling it a flu. His governer Sindh Imran Ismail called it a flu
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258392003366342658
> These people are our enemies. These people are our enemies. They only wish for our death and suffering. They forced coronavirus to infect Pakistanis, they attacked Sindh for lockdowns.
> 
> He's not incompetent or stupid. He's smart and cunning. He's the enemy of Muslims and wants death and suffering for Muslims.
> 
> Ever since Imran Khan has come into power, the life of Pakistanis has become hell, the life of Kashmiris have become hell, the life of Indian Muslims have become hell. He wanted Modi to win after Modi attacked Pakistan. He has sold Pakistan, he has sold Kashmir.



Just some simple question, was Pakistan a heaven before PMIK? Were the lives of Pakistanis better? Were the lives off Kashmiris amazing before him? Did PMIK appoint Modi in India? 

Not sure what you have been smoking but please stop it.


----------



## Ace of Spades

First he downplayed it, then showed pathetic leadership for implementation of lockdown, even when there was so called lockdown. Now officially took a stand against lock down. The blood of people would be on his hand. I know atleast 4 people in Pakistan who got covid and passed away with in days of contacting it. Yesterday a guy passed away, their family couldn't get hydroxychloroquine and ventilator wasn't available. The numbers are really high than official figures. Only if people and "rulers" would understand the gravity of situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

W.11 said:


> The guy admittedly was comparing the 21st march situation of pakistan to italy and said that since pakistan was not in a condition like italy, it should not be in a lock down.
> 
> after few days in a lock down, i heard him repeat again that he was not in favour of a lock down but some *hidden forces* had done it.
> 
> After two weaks of lockdown, the lockdown was virtually nonexistent, since the sindh govt had went for a leniency, shops, restaurents had opened up and people were seen enjoying breakfast, people were observed thronging imtiaz supermarket meaning the lockdown was half heartedly and poorly implemented.
> 
> On 14th April, his ministers and parliamentarians and his sindh governor Imran Ismail were pushing PPP to end lockdown and withdraw their stance, but the ''leader'' *disheartedly *agree for a second lockdown after the meeting.
> 
> the lockdown was ended on may 1st and markets were ordered to open up, this speed up the pace of coronavirus, the media reported people crowding the markets with no face masks and observing no social distancing.
> 
> Now all the businesses and industries are being ordered to open up even when the country faces a fast spread and multiplication of coronavirus patients which is questionable. The situation has reached critical point.
> 
> This poses a very fundamental question of Imran Khan's leadership skills and the management skills of PTI and his political associates. Just yesterday i read that lockdown may not be implemented until medical infrastructure is overwhelmed and it is unable to bear the load. This shows that Imran Khan is creating a disaster in the country and turning a blind eye to it and that coronavirus issue has exposed his disasterous leadership qualities.
> 
> regards


Imran Khan is doing fine, it's our delusional liberals and some educated ignorant who forget close to 10 crore Pakistanis live under poverty line. For past 70 years this country was robbed and looted by goons of PML N and PPP and ANP and MQM your beloved Altaf firaun. State of Pakistan is in no condition that it can take care of those crores of people under lockdown. How about all those talking BS against opening of lockdown state of Pakistan should capture their property and throw them on streets and distribute that property among poorest of poor. If you don't want that to happen than please keep your suggestions to yourself. You are part of that destruction of system which was done for past 70 years and now have the audacity to question Imran. 
@W.11

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ace of Spades

Pandora said:


> Yeah blame everything on PTI when 90% of population refused to obey lock down by calling it a conspiracy against Islam and some just rebuffed it by saying there is no corona in first place. Awam khud chutiya ho tu Salah ud din ayubi hi kyun na aa jaye awam chutiya hi rahey gi. I am in Australia and similar lock down was done here as well but people obeyed that lock down like good citizens and successfully reduced corona cases. I can bet that several patwaris and jiyallas didnt obey lockdown just bcz it was IK who asked them on TV again and again. Pehlay apnay gareebanoon mein deikho phir IK pay bhonkna tum loag.
> 
> I would ask how much difference lock down made in India where they beat the crap out of them when thry got out of their houses? We need to focus on reducing flow of Patients to a point it is manageable for hospitals. As long as our health system doesn't get overwhelmed we should consider our self in green.



Laws are enforced.... if a kid is risking his life by running on a busy road, you don't down play it by calling... he first called it just a flu and then kept the rhetoric that he was always against lockdown and because of 18th amendment provinces did it forcefully. And then a non enforcement of lockdown even during so called lockdown period and now non availability of medicines and equipment. Awam is clueless, but rulers are more oblivious.



Zarvan said:


> capture their property and throw them on streets and distribute that property among poorest of poor.


Yeah? and who was supposed to do that? I voted for this guy since he wanted to come on this anti corruption agenda. How many properties he has sold so far? Nawaz still in adyala? And zardari in landhi?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Ace of Spades said:


> Laws are enforced.... if a kid is risking his life by running on a busy road, you don't down play it by calling... he first called it just a flu and then kept the rhetoric that he was always against lockdown and because of 18th amendment provinces did it forcefully. And then a non enforcement of lockdown even during so called lockdown period and now non availability of medicines and equipment. Awam is clueless, but rulers are more oblivious.
> 
> 
> Yeah? and who was supposed to do that? I voted for this guy since he wanted to come on this anti corruption agenda. How many properties he has sold so far? Nawaz still in adyala? And zardari in landhi?


When the system of MAFIA is established over decades it takes lot of time to uproot it and to change laws he needs two third majority. Your MAFIA who this nation was voting for past 7 decades has built entire system and it will take time to uproot it. Those tried to change it in one go often ended up having civil wars. It's a long battle


----------



## Ace of Spades

Zarvan said:


> When the system of MAFIA is established over decades it takes lot of time to uproot it and to change laws he needs two third majority. Your MAFIA who this nation was voting for past 7 decades has built entire system and it will take time to uproot it. Those tried to change it in one go often ended up having civil wars. It's a long battle



MAFIA... hmm and do you care of elaborate who consists of this mafia?



Zarvan said:


> Your MAFIA


My mafia? how come.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Ace of Spades said:


> MAFIA... hmm and do you care of elaborate who consists of this mafia?


There are people in Judiciary in Bureaucracy in Police and even in Armed Forces who have benefitted from this corruption and supported it for past 70 years.



Ace of Spades said:


> MAFIA... hmm and do you care of elaborate who consists of this mafia?
> 
> 
> My mafia? how come.


You and all those who were voting for these clowns. You are equally responsible for it. When the nation votes by saying KHATA HAY TU LAGATA BHI HAY NA than don't cry that state fails to take care off poor in Pandemic


----------



## Ace of Spades

Zarvan said:


> There are people in Judiciary in Bureaucracy in Police and even in Armed Forces who have benefitted from this corruption and supported it for past 70 years.



There you go... so basically is hamam main sab nanga hain.



Zarvan said:


> You and all those who were voting for these clowns. You are equally responsible for it.



Do you have comprehension problem or can't read what i wrote above? or you are another jiyala or patwari type imran khan supporter? I voted for this guy... convinced people to vote for him. But unlike you blind followers i am not intellectually dishonest to not call out what's wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Jab Tak Suraj Chaand Rahega

Immie Bhai ka naam Rahega

Jiye Bhutto !!


----------



## Zarvan

Ace of Spades said:


> There you go... so basically is hamam main sab nanga hain.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have comprehension problem or can't read what i wrote above? or you are another jiyala or patwari type imran khan supporter? I voted for this guy... convinced people to vote for him. But unlike you blind followers i am not intellectually dishonest to not call out what's wrong.


So how you think corrupt political parties rule ???? If they won't establish their roots in all the administration and employ their cronies How can they do corruption. You didn't knew this or acting to be not knowing this ????



Ace of Spades said:


> There you go... so basically is hamam main sab nanga hain.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have comprehension problem or can't read what i wrote above? or you are another jiyala or patwari type imran khan supporter? I voted for this guy... convinced people to vote for him. But unlike you blind followers i am not intellectually dishonest to not call out what's wrong.


I keep calling out his wrong all the time but please tell me how you plan to keep those 10 crore from committing suicide due to no money. State of Pakistan has paid 12000 for tro months to millions of families but sorry state of Pakistan was robbed for 7 decades so it can't keep taking care in this way for next 6 months. If you are so rich please pay for them because even rich countries can't do that and they are opening up


----------



## Kabira

Yes, he is beyond stupid. Its unbelievable. At least force public masks for f sake. Qatar have stopped flights from Pakistan. In few weeks you will see countries banning people from Pakistan all together. That will help our economy even more. When all those who cannot go back to work and send remittances. lol Daily wagers are also dependent on remittances as GDP growth is below 4% since last 10 years. 

50% decrease in exports from already low base. Decreased remittances and final nail in the coffin will be world banning Pakistanis because we will be only one with rising cases everyday as no one take this shit seriously on the streets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pandora

Ace of Spades said:


> Laws are enforced.... if a kid is risking his life by running on a busy road, you don't down play it by calling... he first called it just a flu and then kept the rhetoric that he was always against lockdown and because of 18th amendment provinces did it forcefully. And then a non enforcement of lockdown even during so called lockdown period and now non availability of medicines and equipment. Awam is clueless, but rulers are more oblivious.
> 
> 
> Yeah? and who was supposed to do that? I voted for this guy since he wanted to come on this anti corruption agenda. How many properties he has sold so far? Nawaz still in adyala? And zardari in landhi?



Which awam you are talking about? Pakistanis awam which by instinct does opposite of what they are told. 6/10 people i have talked to in Pakistan all believe it is a hoax by US to get rid of Islam from Pakistan. You clearly havnt been on streets of pakistan or just trying to be oblivious on purpose. Countries where lock down was successful not one person was arrested bcz people there have common sense to do what was told by govt. Even when there was lockdown people were openly walking on streets there were even brawls between police and people who were calling it a hoax or did you miss it? As for lack of equipment that didnt happen over past 2 year secondly there is a shortage of equipment and medicine even in developed countries nothing exclusive to Pakistan. Keep blaming your leaders and but dont ever change yourself which is the motto of every Pakistani nowadays. Change starts from people themselves not leaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ace of Spades

Zarvan said:


> So how you think corrupt political parties rule ???? If they won't establish their roots in all the administration and employ their cronies How can they do corruption. You didn't knew this or acting to be not knowing this ????



Lemme be clear on what you are portraying. Political parties come to power, they plant their people. And then they loot until establishment kick them out and the crooks who these political parties plant in the system save them from prosecution and they come back again in power...

Now it can play out in only two scenarios, either every single judge, prosecutor, lawyer, investigation agencies and that include intelligence services are on the payroll of these goons and "couldn't find" any evidence for prosecution OR there is evidence that all these investigation agencies have against these thieves but there is a deal... now if you want to tell me that because one judge on the top of LHC is on the pay roll of these goons is the reason they didn't get charged or recoveries made. It would be a stupid logic to present. I am pretty sure our brilliant investigation teams can find out evidence against those judges as well.. isn't it? So you wanna go with the first scenario where every single institute is 100 percent corrupt? or is it the second scenario where a deal is struck?

Just a rhetoric to keep awam behind truck ki batti and for the greater good of the country keep doing NROs and sell churan.



Zarvan said:


> I keep calling out his wrong all the time but please tell me how you plan to keep those 10 crore from committing suicide due to no money. State of Pakistan has paid 12000 for tro months to millions of families but sorry state of Pakistan was robbed for 7 decades so it can't keep taking care in this way for next 6 months. If you are so rich please pay for them because even rich countries can't do that and they are opening up



You clearly have no knowledge about epidemiology or public health measures. There was a period of almost a month where pseudo-lockdown was done after downplaying the severity of the situation. And that so called lockdown wasn't enforced... if it was a proper lock down for at least 20 days things might have had been different.



Pandora said:


> Which awam you are talking about? Pakistanis awam which by instinct does opposite of what they are told. 6/10 people i have talked to in Pakistan all believe it is a hoax by US to get rid of Islam from Pakistan. You clearly havnt been on streets of pakistan or just trying to be oblivious on purpose. Countries where lock down was successful not one person was arrested bcz people there have common sense to do what was told by govt. Even when there was lockdown people were openly walking on streets there were even brawls between police and people who were calling it a hoax or did you miss it?



No i agree to that, people didn't take it seriously. But again, governments have responsibilities to implement measures by any means necessary. But if PM himself is unsure and giving messaging that he doesn't want to implement any lockdown... yeah good luck then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alee92nawaz

W.11 said:


> The guy admittedly was comparing the 21st march situation of pakistan to italy and said that since pakistan was not in a condition like italy, it should not be in a lock down.
> 
> after few days in a lock down, i heard him repeat again that he was not in favour of a lock down but some *hidden forces* had done it.
> 
> After two weaks of lockdown, the lockdown was virtually nonexistent, since the sindh govt had went for a leniency, shops, restaurents had opened up and people were seen enjoying breakfast, people were observed thronging imtiaz supermarket meaning the lockdown was half heartedly and poorly implemented.
> 
> On 14th April, his ministers and parliamentarians and his sindh governor Imran Ismail were pushing PPP to end lockdown and withdraw their stance, but the ''leader'' *disheartedly *agree for a second lockdown after the meeting.
> 
> the lockdown was ended on may 1st and markets were ordered to open up, this speed up the pace of coronavirus, the media reported people crowding the markets with no face masks and observing no social distancing.
> 
> Now all the businesses and industries are being ordered to open up even when the country faces a fast spread and multiplication of coronavirus patients which is questionable. The situation has reached critical point.
> 
> This poses a very fundamental question of Imran Khan's leadership skills and the management skills of PTI and his political associates. Just yesterday i read that lockdown may not be implemented until medical infrastructure is overwhelmed and it is unable to bear the load. This shows that Imran Khan is creating a disaster in the country and turning a blind eye to it and that coronavirus issue has exposed his disasterous leadership qualities.
> 
> regards


He's a suicidal molvi pleaser


----------



## Pandora

Ace of Spades said:


> No i agree to that, people didn't take it seriously. But again, governments have responsibilities to implement measures by any means necessary. But if PM himself is unsure and giving messaging that he doesn't want to implement any lockdown... yeah good luck then.



Bhai this is first plague we have seen in our life time and might be this first severe one in centuries there is no notebook or guideline regarding what needs to be done. PM is unsure bcz there is escaping it and only way to avoid its impact is to slow it down that we can manage it. Entire west is suffering so was that bcz of their mismanagement. India implemented a strict 2 month long lock down did that work for them. The is no rule book for this only way is prevention at individual level which we all know is Impossible task for Pakistanis. I am not saying that govt has not made mistakes but any govt in their position would have faced similar situations.


----------



## El Sidd

Ace of Spades said:


> Lemme be clear on what you are portraying. Political parties come to power, they plant their people. And then they loot until establishment kick them out and the crooks who these political parties plant in the system save them from prosecution and they come back again in power...
> 
> Now it can play out in only two scenarios, either every single judge, prosecutor, lawyer, investigation agencies and that include intelligence services are on the payroll of these goons and "couldn't find" any evidence for prosecution OR there is evidence that all these investigation agencies have against these thieves but there is a deal... now if you want to tell me that because one judge on the top of LHC is on the pay roll of these goons is the reason they didn't get charged or recoveries made. It would be a stupid logic to present. I am pretty sure our brilliant investigation teams can find out evidence against those judges as well.. isn't it? or you wanna go with the first scenario where every single institute is 100 percent corrupt?
> 
> Just a rhetoric to keep awam behind truck ki batti and for the greater good of the country keep doing NROs and sell churan.
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly have no knowledge about epidemiology or public health measures. There was a period of almost a month where pseudo-lockdown was done after downplaying the severity of the situation. And that so called lockdown wasn't enforced... if it was a proper lock down for at least 20 days things might have had been different.
> 
> 
> 
> No i agree to that, people didn't take it seriously. But again, governments have responsibilities to implement measures by any means necessary. But if PM himself is unsure and giving messaging that he doesn't want to implement any lockdown... yeah good luck then.



having troubles breaking your own idol?

Call Abraham for help.


----------



## Ace of Spades

Pandora said:


> Bhai this is first plague we have seen in our life time and might be this first severe one in centuries there is no notebook or guideline regarding what needs to be done. PM is unsure bcz there is escaping it and only way to avoid its impact is to slow it down that we can manage it. Entire west is suffering so was that bcz of their mismanagement. India implemented a strict 2 month long lock down did that work for them. The is no rule book for this only way is prevention at individual level which we all know is Impossible task for Pakistanis. I am not saying that govt has not made mistakes but any govt in their position would have faced similar situations.



Yes, and hence there were different models that were implemented. UK and sweden took the herd immunity route. Both regretted it later. Though sweden still is following it but i read their chief epidemiologist's report yesterday and he was saying deaths could've had been prevented if he had not taken this route. Lots of places downplayed it initially; for instance italy and spain... later went for strict lockdown and we got similar results. Spike in causalities and later leveling off and decrease in numbers. The countries that actually went for strict lockdown were china, singapore, new zealand etc. and we have the results.

Of course there is no right way to deal with this situation. In any scenario deaths are inevitable and it's the job of professionals to assess the right path to minimize the impact but it's not a pure political situation where a hunch of a PM would be a policy against professional advisory. And that's where i have problem with the approach IK has taken.


----------



## El Sidd

Ace of Spades said:


> where a hunch of a PM would be a policy



could be peerni dreams too



Ace of Spades said:


> Yes, and hence there were different models that were implemented. UK and sweden took the herd immunity route. Both regretted it later. Though sweden still is following it but i read their chief epidemiologist's report yesterday and he was saying deaths could've had been prevented if he had not taken this route. Lots of places downplayed it initially; for instance italy and spain... later went for strict lockdown and we got similar results. Spike in causalities and later leveling off and decrease in numbers. The countries that actually went for strict lockdown were china, singapore, new zealand etc. and we have the results.
> 
> Of course there is no right way to deal with this situation. In any scenario deaths are inevitable and it's the job of professionals to assess the right path to minimize the impact but it's not a pure political situation where a hunch of a PM would be a policy against professional advisory. And that's where i have problem with the approach IK has taken.



atleast Fazlur Rehman had an Azadi March.

so all good among friends


----------



## Trango Towers

W.11 said:


> The guy admittedly was comparing the 21st march situation of pakistan to italy and said that since pakistan was not in a condition like italy, it should not be in a lock down.
> 
> after few days in a lock down, i heard him repeat again that he was not in favour of a lock down but some *hidden forces* had done it.
> 
> After two weaks of lockdown, the lockdown was virtually nonexistent, since the sindh govt had went for a leniency, shops, restaurents had opened up and people were seen enjoying breakfast, people were observed thronging imtiaz supermarket meaning the lockdown was half heartedly and poorly implemented.
> 
> On 14th April, his ministers and parliamentarians and his sindh governor Imran Ismail were pushing PPP to end lockdown and withdraw their stance, but the ''leader'' *disheartedly *agree for a second lockdown after the meeting.
> 
> the lockdown was ended on may 1st and markets were ordered to open up, this speed up the pace of coronavirus, the media reported people crowding the markets with no face masks and observing no social distancing.
> 
> Now all the businesses and industries are being ordered to open up even when the country faces a fast spread and multiplication of coronavirus patients which is questionable. The situation has reached critical point.
> 
> This poses a very fundamental question of Imran Khan's leadership skills and the management skills of PTI and his political associates. Just yesterday i read that lockdown may not be implemented until medical infrastructure is overwhelmed and it is unable to bear the load. This shows that Imran Khan is creating a disaster in the country and turning a blind eye to it and that coronavirus issue has exposed his disasterous leadership qualities.
> 
> regards


So who should replace IK? NS or Zardari?


----------



## IceCold

Why blame IK and PTI when this quom is full of ******? The other day i heard two molvis standing outside a Mosque telling each other how we should be prepared for death as this is not real life and hence no need to protect from corona and those that think that this life is permanent and are not ready to die only do this. Jahan yeh soch ho gi wahan IK kya Quaid-e-Azam na be kuch nahi ker pana tha.
If people dont want to be saved because corona warona kuch nahi or because this life is temporary and we shoukd always be willing to die even if that means jumping from the top of a building, than Khan has made the right call to protect the economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ace of Spades

El Sidd said:


> could be peerni dreams too



Don't stoop so low in your hate for a person that you have to bring the women of his family in your arguments. Told you before, it's way too below belt. Please don't quote me again if you would like to continue with that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

Ace of Spades said:


> Don't stoop so low in your hate for a person that you have to bring the women of his family in your arguments. Told you before, it's way too below belt. Please don't quote me again if you would like to continue with that.



I simply don't understand why you can say hunch and i cannot point out the superstitious paranoia that plagues Pakistan. 

Sure ride your moral dumb high steed in that field all day long.

The man employs religious blackmail as political doctrine.

Now register your good muslim post to the kiraman katibeens


----------



## Zarvan

Ace of Spades said:


> Lemme be clear on what you are portraying. Political parties come to power, they plant their people. And then they loot until establishment kick them out and the crooks who these political parties plant in the system save them from prosecution and they come back again in power...
> 
> Now it can play out in only two scenarios, either every single judge, prosecutor, lawyer, investigation agencies and that include intelligence services are on the payroll of these goons and "couldn't find" any evidence for prosecution OR there is evidence that all these investigation agencies have against these thieves but there is a deal... now if you want to tell me that because one judge on the top of LHC is on the pay roll of these goons is the reason they didn't get charged or recoveries made. It would be a stupid logic to present. I am pretty sure our brilliant investigation teams can find out evidence against those judges as well.. isn't it? So you wanna go with the first scenario where every single institute is 100 percent corrupt? or is it the second scenario where a deal is struck?
> 
> Just a rhetoric to keep awam behind truck ki batti and for the greater good of the country keep doing NROs and sell churan.
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly have no knowledge about epidemiology or public health measures. There was a period of almost a month where pseudo-lockdown was done after downplaying the severity of the situation. And that so called lockdown wasn't enforced... if it was a proper lock down for at least 20 days things might have had been different.
> 
> 
> 
> No i agree to that, people didn't take it seriously. But again, governments have responsibilities to implement measures by any means necessary. But if PM himself is unsure and giving messaging that he doesn't want to implement any lockdown... yeah good luck then.


No only political parties are kicked out not their cronies in Police and Bureaucracy and Judiciary. They all remain there looting and when their parties return totally grabbing hold of power. Institutes were destroyed for past 70 years, hardly any new laws to reform Police and Judiciary were done. Chronies were deployed in every sector. So changing the entire system will take several years and your establishment is no angel either. There are stories of massive corruption from there side also. He is unsure because he knows how much poverty he has he knows further lockdown is announcing death sentence for them. Already I have heard cases of families committing suicide due to poverty and no job in this lockdown .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prince Kassad

Dalit said:


> LOL Under the circumstances Pakistan is doing pretty good. PTI didn't do bad at all.
> 
> Just do a comparison with major Western nations and you will see what bad means.



I agree for sure, that's the thought to keep.


----------



## LeGenD

Ace of Spades said:


> First he downplayed it, then showed pathetic leadership for implementation of lockdown, even when there was so called lockdown. Now officially took a stand against lock down. The blood of people would be on his hand. I know atleast 4 people in Pakistan who got covid and passed away with in days of contacting it. Yesterday a guy passed away, their family couldn't get hydroxychloroquine and ventilator wasn't available. The numbers are really high than official figures. Only if people and "rulers" would understand the gravity of situation.


Very sorry to hear that, friend.

Indeed, situation on the ground is much worse than what is being officially reported: https://www.dw.com/en/pakistan-risking-disaster-with-its-contentious-coronavirus-strategy/a-53668805

Developing countries have poor levels of transparency and adopt questionable methods of data collection on average.

Some people in my circle have contracted the virus as well.

Allah Almighty have mercy on us...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparten

He has managed to suppress the outbreak enough that the system is not yet overwhelmed and managed to avoid an uncontrollable economic downturn.

I would call that a success.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

IceCold said:


> Why blame IK and PTI when this quom is full of chuitas? The other day i heard two molvis standing outside a Mosque telling each other how we should be prepared for death as this is not real life and hence no need to protect from corona and those that think that this life is permanent and are not ready to die only do this. Jahan yeh soch ho gi wahan IK kya Quaid-e-Azam na be kuch nahi ker pana tha.
> If people dont want to be saved because corona warona kuch nahi or because this life is temporary and we shoukd always be willing to die even if that means jumping from the top of a building, than Khan has made the right call to protect the economy.


Nicely put, but economy will continue to take a hit due to numerous factors.

Pakistani exports are going down because multiple countries have suspended flights from and to Pakistan. Some pointers in the following article: https://www.dawn.com/news/1560845

Unemployment level was already high prior to the outbreak, and now the cases have skyrocketed.

These are exceedingly difficult times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

LeGenD said:


> Nicely put, but economy will continue to take a hit due to numerous factors.
> 
> Pakistani exports are going down because multiple countries have suspended flights from and to Pakistan. Some pointers in the following article: https://www.dawn.com/news/1560845
> 
> Unemployment level was already high prior to the outbreak, and now the cases have skyrocketed.
> 
> *These are exceedingly difficult times*.


Indeed! but imagine what would had been the state of economy and people specially labor, had a full scale lock down been imposed? Initially i was also in favor of complete lock down but than i realized why do i need someone else to tell me what or where my benefit lies specially when it comes to my own health. I realize i dont need anyone. Its common sense. People who are blaming IK government for this are not willing to share their own responsibility either ignorantly or purposely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

Dalit said:


> LOL Under the circumstances Pakistan is doing pretty good. PTI didn't do bad at all.
> 
> Just do a comparison with major *Western nations* and you will see what bad means.


For example? Don't quote USA.


----------



## Rajputana_

this guy is a stabilising dream, let him control the fanatics down there, more the merrier for us.


----------



## W.11

IceCold said:


> Why blame IK and PTI when this quom is full of chuitas? The other day i heard two molvis standing outside a Mosque telling each other how we should be prepared for death as this is not real life and hence no need to protect from corona and those that think that this life is permanent and are not ready to die only do this. Jahan yeh soch ho gi wahan IK kya Quaid-e-Azam na be kuch nahi ker pana tha.
> If people dont want to be saved because *corona warona kuch nahi or because this life is temporary and we shoukd always be willing to die even *if that means jumping from the top of a building, than Khan has made the right call to protect the economy.



so true, heard myself this exact argument

regards

there is no social distancing being implemented at federal govt offices, just visited one right now the govt is totally clueless about implementing any strategy to curb this corona virus.Most of the public outsde is als without any mask, this shows that the public is showng same level of seriousness as the PM and the CJ (who completely denied the presence of a pandemic)

There is no strategy in place which shows how badly this govt is dealing with such a situation.

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

LeGenD said:


> Nicely put, but economy will continue to take a hit due to numerous factors.
> 
> Pakistani exports are going down because multiple countries have suspended flights from and to Pakistan. Some pointers in the following article: https://www.dawn.com/news/1560845
> 
> Unemployment level was already high prior to the outbreak, and now the cases have skyrocketed.
> 
> These are exceedingly difficult times.



completely agree with the article, the PTI govt is actually totally cluless and there is no strategy/policy in place, if this god forbids expands to a very lethal disastrous level, the govt will do nothing and will let people die.

regards



Brass Knuckles said:


> Tum apni fikar karo jissay marnay ka shauq ha marnay da. Tumhain Kya ha?



wow simply unbelievable 

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot forever

W.11 said:


> The guy admittedly was comparing the 21st march situation of pakistan to italy and said that since pakistan was not in a condition like italy, it should not be in a lock down.
> 
> after few days in a lock down, i heard him repeat again that he was not in favour of a lock down but some *hidden forces* had done it.
> 
> After two weaks of lockdown, the lockdown was virtually nonexistent, since the sindh govt had went for a leniency, shops, restaurents had opened up and people were seen enjoying breakfast, people were observed thronging imtiaz supermarket meaning the lockdown was half heartedly and poorly implemented.
> 
> On 14th April, his ministers and parliamentarians and his sindh governor Imran Ismail were pushing PPP to end lockdown and withdraw their stance, but the ''leader'' *disheartedly *agree for a second lockdown after the meeting.
> 
> the lockdown was ended on may 1st and markets were ordered to open up, this speed up the pace of coronavirus, the media reported people crowding the markets with no face masks and observing no physical distancing.
> 
> Now all the businesses and industries are being ordered to open up even when the country faces a fast spread and multiplication of coronavirus patients which is questionable. The situation has reached critical point.
> 
> This poses a very fundamental question of Imran Khan's leadership skills and the management skills of PTI and his political associates. Just yesterday i read that lockdown may not be implemented until medical infrastructure is overwhelmed and it is unable to bear the load. This shows that Imran Khan is creating a disaster in the country and turning a blind eye to it and that coronavirus issue has exposed his disasterous leadership qualities.
> 
> regards





IceCold said:


> Indeed! but imagine what would had been the state of economy and people specially labor, had a full scale lock down been imposed? Initially i was also in favor of complete lock down but than i realized why do i need someone else to tell me what or where my benefit lies specially when it comes to my own health. I realize i dont need anyone. Its common sense. People who are blaming IK government for this are not willing to share their own responsibility either ignorantly or purposely.





fitpOsitive said:


> For example? Don't quote USA.



As far as western nations are concerned.
People suffer from short term memory and forget the sequence of events that happened in the so called western world.
Did you forget at what stage the government of Italy and Spain took serious steps to lock down the country when they had crossed 10k death toll, their hospitals were overwhelmed.
Should I even mention UK, or how naive and confused their response was?
Germany had the best response in Europe by a margin and in the antibody screen samples in April almost 20% was positive. And in recent studies their actual cases are estimated to be more than 10times their declared numbers.

And even then do you really think it is possible for a country like Pakistan to go into total lockdown, where more than 60% of your population lives on day to day wages? What would happen if you forcefully lock them up you will see protests, unrest and social agitation in midst of a pandemic. Did you know how many mosques adhered to the lockdown SOP? Do you want to post police and rangers outside every mosque? How many people do you see wearing a mask when you go outside? Have you ever tried to listen to the opinion of your local shopkeeper and what is his opinion on corona and lockdown?
So my advice is come down from your high horses and come to terms with the ground reality in terms of our limitations.

The government sop's were very clear, I had no confusion in understanding them. But I didn't see even educated people following them? I have seen jam packed mosques during ramadan.

And the most important of all, we had the best and well thought out economic relief package, in the whole of south Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fitpOsitive

Patriot forever said:


> As far as western nations are concerned.
> People suffer from short term memory and forget the sequence of events that happened in the so called western world.
> Did you forget at what stage the government of Italy and Spain took serious steps to lock down the country when they had crossed 10k death toll, their hospitals were overwhelmed.
> Should I even mention UK, or how naive and confused their response was?
> Germany had the best response in Europe by a margin and in the antibody screen samples in April almost 20% was positive. And in recent studies their actual cases are estimated to be more than 10times their declared numbers.
> 
> And even then do you really think it is possible for a country like Pakistan to go into total lockdown, where more than 60% of your population lives on day to day wages? What would happen if you forcefully lock them up you will see protests, unrest and social agitation in midst of a pandemic. Did you know how many mosques adhered to the lockdown SOP? Do you want to post police and rangers outside every mosque? How many people do you see wearing a mask when you go outside? Have you ever tried to listen to the opinion of your local shopkeeper and what is his opinion on corona and lockdown?
> So my advice is come down from your high horses and come to terms with the ground reality in terms of our limitations.
> 
> The government sop's were very clear, I had no confusion in understanding them. But I didn't see even educated people following them? I have seen jam packed mosques during ramadan.
> 
> And the most important of all, we had the best and well thought out economic relief package, in the whole of south Asia.


That's all one sides story. 
What you have missed, is the support people of West got from their govt. While govt in Pakistan is still busy in bhikari pan. 
Now, the thing is, the only options with Pakistan are : wear masks, wash hands, change clothes after returning home. Pakistan doesn't have any other option than building a collective immunity. That's all I can say.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceCold

Patriot forever said:


> And even then do you really think it is possible for a country like Pakistan to go into total lockdown, where more than 60% of your population lives on day to day wages? What would happen if you forcefully lock them up you will see protests, unrest and social agitation in midst of a pandemic. Did you know how many mosques adhered to the lockdown SOP? Do you want to post police and rangers outside every mosque? How many people do you see wearing a mask when you go outside? Have you ever tried to listen to the opinion of your local shopkeeper and what is his opinion on corona and lockdown?
> *So my advice is come down from your high horses and come to terms with the ground reality in terms of our limitations.*
> 
> The government sop's were very clear, I had no confusion in understanding them. But I didn't see even educated people following them? I have seen jam packed mosques during ramadan.
> 
> And the most important of all, we had the best and well thought out economic relief package, in the whole of south Asia.


You quoted my post but i didnt understand how was my post any different than what you are stating? In fact i stated the same. People need to accept responsibility. If they dont than they are to be blamed, not the government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

There's no way the virus can be contained now, unless we do a lockdown like China which is not possible at all. We'll have to live with it and take safety precautions, now i do blame some wrong decisions govt has taken but if people aren't gonna take it seriously and not even consider it a thing who's really to blame then? Anyone whos careless deserves what he gets, harsh I know but our people need a reality check and not blame everything on foreign forces or government. Eid shopping seemed more important so there you have it, our awams priorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pandora

Ace of Spades said:


> Yes, and hence there were different models that were implemented. UK and sweden took the herd immunity route. Both regretted it later. Though sweden still is following it but i read their chief epidemiologist's report yesterday and he was saying deaths could've had been prevented if he had not taken this route. Lots of places downplayed it initially; for instance italy and spain... later went for strict lockdown and we got similar results. Spike in causalities and later leveling off and decrease in numbers. The countries that actually went for strict lockdown were china, singapore, new zealand etc. and we have the results.
> 
> Of course there is no right way to deal with this situation. In any scenario deaths are inevitable and it's the job of professionals to assess the right path to minimize the impact but it's not a pure political situation where a hunch of a PM would be a policy against professional advisory. And that's where i have problem with the approach IK has taken.



PM IK is making decisions based on advise provided to him in this matter. It is not purely an issue of epidemic but also its associated effects most prominent being economical. Then there is a humanitarian angle to this whole issue for third world country like Pakistan. IK took the best decision in worst of circumstances and there was no better alternative. Our Elite and upper middle class might survive a complete lock down but what about lower middle and people living around line of poverty? Those giving suggestions of lock downs can afford it but not the people who live on daily scrapes and barely get to eat once a day. You cant always push your policy by professional advisory bcz economical and humanitarian issues associated with lockdown will make this a long term issue with very weak possibly bankrupt economy. Countries you are quoting there are all developed countries compare yourself with Bangladesh India who face a similar dilemma and how they are handling the issue. IK barely did any politics on the issue and as far as accountability is concerned in my personal opinion there should be no relaxation on that issue no matter the person.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Why is that all anti Pakistani Indians hate Imran khan and why all anti China Pakistanis hate Imran khan as well?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baghial

Dalit said:


> LOL Under the circumstances Pakistan is doing pretty good. PTI didn't do bad at all.
> 
> Just do a comparison with major Western nations and you will see what bad means.



the party is just getting stated, wait another month, minjheer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriot forever

fitpOsitive said:


> That's all one sides story.
> What you have missed, is the support people of West got from their govt. While govt in Pakistan is still busy in bhikari pan.
> Now, the thing is, the only options with Pakistan are : wear masks, wash hands, change clothes after returning home. Pakistan doesn't have any other option than building a collective immunity. That's all I can say.


I agree I felt the need to cover this aspect because it has long been a tradition to find a scapegoat and ignore our own shortcomings as a society.
Most of the comments are rhetorical, based on personal feelings or political bias. Conveniently ignoring the most important factor. THE COUNTRIES WITH THE MOST DISCIPLINED POPULACE FARED THE BEST. China, South Korea, Japan, Germany.

Current financial state of our country is a 'Bhikari' no doubt, has been for a long time. Yet still this government gave the best relief package in South Asia, given our aukat.

Regarding your second point, yes personal protection at a collective level still is and it always has been the most effective line of defence. Complete lockdown/curfew as some people suggest first is never possible given our population, and forcing it will only lead to social unrest and agitation, 2ndly extending it to 6 months will be an economic sucide. One need to understand that only way to get rid of covid is either a vaccine or cure, lockdown is only effective in flattening the curve and is never a permanent solution.
The cases in the Europe are dropping because they have developed immunity at varying level, have a look at the studies coming in from Germany to have an idea of their general immunity levels, and it has no correlation with their declared cases.
The cases in Pakistan are in hundreds of thousands not 80k, majority are symptomless, silent carriers, and their are hundreds of thousands of those who have already developed immunity. We are at the peak as models predicted from 1st to 15th. You have a right to disagree with what I have said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AdeelMian

If i may, Respected members.
during these last 2 months i have been in constant touch with medical staff working in 3 different places, Jinah Hospital Lahore, Myo Hospital Lahore, Expo Center Lahore. I proudly presented my self as volunteer for paramedic services and served with esteemed doctors working like robbots not caring for thier own life tirelessly, we were all dellivered regular lectures and motivational speeches about how we will be rewarded in afterlife (no doubt) and will be considered as martyrs(also no doubt) in case of life loss during services.
Initially everyone was very enthusiastic and full of passion because we had ample means to cater a lot of patients, seniors were at ease but continously advising to keep a strict lockdown effective so that we can achieve a balance between new infections and cured patients thus keeping our capacity from overwhelming, and stratigy was very good and effective but unfortunately 2 weeks before eid all hell broke loose because so called intelectual cabinnet thought that because we are doing good so we have won the war but sadly it was only a battle not the whole war,the infections spike that you see today are cases that were produced 2 to 3 weeks ago what we have done to our selves in the days after eid that is still to come, and yes May Allah protect us but stats tell us that will be worst.
now what medical teams are thinking, they are talking like " to hell with this ignorant crowd of people who are still in denial mode we will first protect our selves" , so what started to happen from 3 days back is medical personals that fell sick were prioritised over others and almost 3 medical premises denied admission to any new patient even though he or she was serious because they had no space, and yes every medical personal is anticipating a huge protest abusing and blaming the medical teams for showing irresponsible behaviour like denying the traetment to patients after the current and upcoming spike. so half of staff has already applied for leave.
And yes i agree to the members that doubt the figures reported, because it is reported wrong to avoid the panic, and after the last meeting they stop quoting "death from corona" instead you will now here things like "He died from heart attack", or "pneumonia bigar gya" may be "sudden low or high sugar attack" and things like that.

my only question is when this starts happening who will be to blame then. doctors or gov or this crowd of denying idiot who calls themselves a nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## W.11

Patriot forever said:


> As far as western nations are concerned.
> People suffer from short term memory and forget the sequence of events that happened in the so called western world.
> Did you forget at what stage the government of Italy and Spain took serious steps to lock down the country when they had crossed 10k death toll, their hospitals were overwhelmed.
> Should I even mention UK, or how naive and confused their response was?
> Germany had the best response in Europe by a margin and in the antibody screen samples in April almost 20% was positive. And in recent studies their actual cases are estimated to be more than 10times their declared numbers.
> 
> And even then do you really think it is possible for a country like Pakistan to go into total lockdown, where more than 60% of your population lives on day to day wages? What would happen if you forcefully lock them up you will see protests, unrest and social agitation in midst of a pandemic. Did you know how many mosques adhered to the lockdown SOP? Do you want to post police and rangers outside every mosque? How many people do you see wearing a mask when you go outside? Have you ever tried to listen to the opinion of your local shopkeeper and what is his opinion on corona and lockdown?
> So my advice is come down from your high horses and come to terms with the ground reality in terms of our limitations.
> 
> The government sop's were very clear, I had no confusion in understanding them. But I didn't see even educated people following them? I have seen jam packed mosques during ramadan.
> 
> And the most important of all, we had the best and well thought out economic relief package, in the whole of south Asia.



PTI supporter modus operandi

1) pakistan is a poor country, get some reality check (how would poor get medical fees paid though?)

2) pakistan people dont follow rules and regulations, its their fault whats coming to them (there is something called ''Law enforcement'', it doesnt help that there is ''no pandemic'' denial by senior members like imran ismail declaing it as mere flu)

3) have you seen incompetence of western countries, why should we expect better from Pakstani govt? (PTI will not learn good western things, only the bad ones, the veitnam, thailand, korea, china wont be compared, how did pakistani cases exceed much bigger populated china? why pakistan didn't learn from its higher than K2/everest friend)

4) PTI did the best it could, it couldn't have done better (honestly never even heard of PTI's relief package, the only relief being provided atleast in my city is by the Edhi, JI, JDI, Cheepa etc NGOs)

regads

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fisher1

Brass Knuckles said:


> Op is supporter of man London group



@W.11 is this true?


----------



## fitpOsitive

Patriot forever said:


> I agree I felt the need to cover this aspect because it has long been a tradition to find a scapegoat and ignore our own shortcomings as a society.
> Most of the comments are rhetorical, based on personal feelings or political bias. Conveniently ignoring the most important factor. THE COUNTRIES WITH THE MOST DISCIPLINED POPULACE FARED THE BEST. China, South Korea, Japan, Germany.
> 
> Current financial state of our country is a 'Bhikari' no doubt, has been for a long time. Yet still this government gave the best relief package in South Asia, given our aukat.


I mean, the issue are those gangs in power, who never let things deciplined in Pakistan. 
But that's another issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot forever

AdeelMian said:


> If i may, Respected members.
> during these last 2 months i have been in constant touch with medical staff working in 3 different places, Jinah Hospital Lahore, Myo Hospital Lahore, Expo Center Lahore. I proudly presented my self as volunteer for paramedic services and served with esteemed doctors working like robbots not caring for thier own life tirelessly, we were all dellivered regular lectures and motivational speeches about how we will be rewarded in afterlife (no doubt) and will be considered as martyrs(also no doubt) in case of life loss during services.
> Initially everyone was very enthusiastic and full of passion because we had ample means to cater a lot of patients, seniors were at ease but continously advising to keep a strict lockdown effective so that we can achieve a balance between new infections and cured patients thus keeping our capacity from overwhelming, and stratigy was very good and effective but unfortunately 2 weeks before eid all hell broke loose because so called intelectual cabinnet thought that because we are doing good so we have won the war but sadly it was only a battle not the whole war,the infections spike that you see today are cases that were produced 2 to 3 weeks ago what we have done to our selves in the days after eid that is still to come, and yes May Allah protect us but stats tell us that will be worst.
> now what medical teams are thinking, they are talking like " to hell with this ignorant crowd of people who are still in denial mode we will first protect our selves" , so what started to happen from 3 days back is medical personals that fell sick were prioritised over others and almost 3 medical premises denied admission to any new patient even though he or she was serious because they had no space, and yes every medical personal is anticipating a huge protest abusing and blaming the medical teams for showing irresponsible behaviour like denying the traetment to patients after the current and upcoming spike. so half of staff has already applied for leave.
> And yes i agree to the members that doubt the figures reported, because it is reported wrong to avoid the panic, and after the last meeting they stop quoting "death from corona" instead you will now here things like "He died from heart attack", or "pneumonia bigar gya" may be "sudden low or high sugar attack" and things like that.
> 
> my only question is when this starts happening who will be to blame then. doctors or gov or this crowd of denying idiot who calls themselves a nation.



Everyone is responsible, the naysayers and ignorants in the general population who do not understand the gravity of situation the most.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nefarious

I wouldn't blame the government for the behaviour of Pakistani public.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot forever

W.11 said:


> PTI supporter modus operandi
> 
> 1) pakistan is a poor country, get some reality check (how would poor get medical fees paid though?)
> 
> 2) pakistan people dont follow rules and regulations, its their fault whats coming to them (there is something called ''Law enforcement'', it doesnt help that there is ''no pandemic'' denial by senior members like imran ismail declaing it as mere flu)
> 
> 3) have you seen incompetence of western countries, why should we expect better from Pakstani govt? (PTI will not learn good western things, only the bad ones, the veitnam, thailand, korea, china wont be compared, how did pakistani cases exceed much bigger populated china? why pakistan didn't learn from its higher than K2/everest friend)
> 
> 4) PTI did the best it could, it couldn't have done better (honestly never even heard of PTI's relief package, the only relief being provided atleast in my city is by the Edhi, JI, JDI, Cheepa etc NGOs)
> 
> regads



I think their defence is logical and valid given the current situation. Their efforts were suboptimal no doubt, but solely holding them responsible while ignoring everything else is just shows personal/political bias, interfering with your interpretation and judgment.

Regarding your 4th point even my housemaid, local guard, driver all got 12k though they said it took them 2 days of hassle. JI also did its part no doubt they distributed small ration bags with wheat and sugar, small but I admire their effort. The rest of the opposition is just shameful, only limited to playing politics.


----------



## Imran Khan

if it was zardari time we have no water no electricity mass killings and mass curruption
if it was PML time i thik we have mass looting and situation same or bad then today
PTI is doing just ok without looting us .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## koolio

IK is doing the best he can given the scarce and limited resources, General awaam are responsible for thier own actions for not following SOPs, then you have the SC allowing the businesses to open 7 days a week, unfortunately the cases per day and deaths are getting worse due to the negligence of the public.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZ1

fisher1 said:


> Pakistanis voted for Imran Khan. Are you saying they're mentally sick for voting Imran Khan?
> 
> Or are you calling IK a puppet and selected?



Ppl like you who voted for karachi because ur altaf couldnt do for karachi in 30 years and now when you see IK has no interest in karachi yiu are jumping against him.

Where is ur leader altaf?


----------



## Yaseen1

I think conditions are not much better as compared to past,only biased people who are politically inclined and are ignorant from reality consider them good

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268141246322794497


Imran Khan said:


> if it was zardari time we have no water no electricity mass killings and mass curruption
> if it was PML time i thik we have mass looting and situation same or bad then today
> PTI is doing just ok without looting us .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZ1

Supreme court order to open markets



Yaseen1 said:


> I think conditions are not much better as compared to past,only biased people who are politically inclined and are ignorant from reality consider them good
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268141246322794497



Cuplrit guy already in jail now and how come this is doing that guy who has dog is due to PTI?

.


----------



## Yaseen1

there is high probability ,these rich people will be released on bail and will do similar things in future,
chief justice logic was valid to some extent if you open markets for 5 days and only close them on weekends it will result in more crowd when markets are opened,better approach would be to close them for all days or if want to open ,open them for all days 


AZ1 said:


> Supreme court order to open markets
> 
> 
> 
> Cuplrit guy already in jail now and how come this is doing that guy who has dog is due to PTI?
> 
> .



govt has failed to enforce law for stopping dogs from entering parks as guards were appointed by govt for this purpose,it is not my fault as i never visit park with dogs,ik has pet dogs in his house so there is more risk that anyone visiting his house gets injured by his dogs


Brass Knuckles said:


> People like you do this type of crimes government punishes them.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268141779733360642


----------



## truthfollower

El Sidd said:


> wow the thread is still open.


freedom of speech


----------



## AZ1

Yaseen1 said:


> there is high probability ,these rich people will be released on bail and will do similar things in future,
> chief justice logic was valid to some extent if you open markets for 5 days and only close them on weekends it will result in more crowd when markets are opened,better approach would be to close them for all days or if want to open ,open them for all days
> 
> 
> govt has failed to enforce law for stopping dogs from entering parks as guards were appointed by govt for this purpose,it is not my fault as i never visit park with dogs,ik has pet dogs in his house so there is more risk that anyone visiting his house gets injured by his dogs



So now having bail became PTI fault? Bhai munafqat choro life mei har wrong cheez is not due to PTI.

SC order was in eid time. 5 days it takes only 1 mint to get infected from others.

Eid shopping and all you must be blind or bughze imran


----------



## fisher1

AZ1 said:


> Ppl like you who voted for karachi because ur altaf couldnt do for karachi in 30 years and now when you see IK has no interest in karachi yiu are jumping against him.
> 
> Where is ur leader altaf?



I think you have corona of the head.

Before you called me a supporter of PMLN, now you're calling me supporter of MQM.

You personality worshippers sumun bukmun omyun people.

What i find hilarious is PTI supporters have the audacity to criticise MQM supporters when their leader begged MQM votes and took over killers and murderers.

I have never been to Karachi in my life, LOL. You're truly a genius hahaaa


----------



## truthfollower

Imran Khan said:


> if it was zardari time we have no water no electricity mass killings and mass curruption
> if it was PML time i thik we have mass looting and situation same or bad then today
> PTI is doing just ok without looting us .


I can only say not looting for now is only Imran khan dont have any idea about other people


----------



## AZ1

fisher1 said:


> I think you have corona of the head.
> 
> Before you called me a supporter of PMLN, now you're calling me supporter of MQM.
> 
> You personality worshippers sumun bukmun omyun people.
> 
> What i find hilarious is PTI supporters have the audacity to criticise MQM supporters when their leader begged MQM votes and took over killers and murderers.
> 
> I have never been to Karachi in my life, LOL. You're truly a genius hahaaa



Quote.me where i have said u r from PMLN? 

Really corona and pti is over your head.


----------



## Patriot forever

Yaseen1 said:


> there is high probability ,these rich people will be released on bail and will do similar things in future,
> chief justice logic was valid to some extent if you open markets for 5 days and only close them on weekends it will result in more crowd when markets are opened,better approach would be to close them for all days or if want to open ,open them for all days


Any argument is incomplete without taking into consideration the public opinion, they faced already enough resistance during limited lockdown, a complete lockdown and closure of markets would have resulted in social unrest and agitation, given the ignorance of general populace. Most of them depend on their daily earnings to keep their stoves lit.


----------



## truthfollower

why PM Imran Khan was crying in this video I just saw it


----------



## B.K.N

truthfollower said:


> why PM Imran Khan was crying in this video I just saw it


This is old video pm bannay sa pehlay ki ha


----------



## Yaseen1

now after it rise in great number govt is again imposing lockdown so it would be better if they implemented it earlier like other countries did during their peak time which are now opening as that time of high infection has passed


Patriot forever said:


> Any argument is incomplete without taking into consideration the public opinion, they faced already enough resistance during limited lockdown, a complete lockdown and closure of markets would have resulted in social unrest and agitation, given the ignorance of general populace. Most of them depend on their daily earnings to keep their stoves lit.


----------



## AZ1

Yaseen1 said:


> now after it rise in great number govt is again imposing lockdown so it would be better if they implemented it earlier like other countries did during their peak time which are now opening as that time of high infection has passed



And who will feed awam?
Even today media reporting ppl can not earn two time food.
I know a guy his salary half cut and sent back home.

So please ask ur leader whoever he is come forward for nation in $ billions for public


----------



## Yaseen1

first govt was claiming they had distributed billion of rs to poor public so if they have actually spend that amount on public they can sustain complete lockdown for one month which will be enough for controlling corona pandemic,people can survive for one month easily


AZ1 said:


> And who will feed awam?
> Even today media reporting ppl can earn two time food.
> I know a guy his salary half cut and sent back home.
> 
> So please ask ur leader whoever he is come forward for nation in $ billions for public


----------



## Patriot forever

Yaseen1 said:


> now after it rise in great number govt is again imposing lockdown so it would be better if they implemented it earlier like other countries did during their peak time which are now opening as that time of high infection has passed


They implemented it early enough when we barely had a few thousand cases. It is hard to maintain a lockdown for a long time. During eid season no one would have followed it anyway, but still they should have maintained the bare minimum. Now Pakistan is going through its predicted peak from 1st to 15th. It will come to pass as well with low mortality. IA.


----------



## Yaseen1

that lockdown was partial and not implemented properly otherwise virus incubation period ends within this period and it would be controlled by now


Patriot forever said:


> They implemented it early enough when we barely had a few thousand cases. It is hard to maintain a lockdown for a long time. During eid season no one would have followed it anyway, but still they should have maintained the bare minimum. Now Pakistan is going through its predicted peak from 1st to 15th. It will come to pass as well with low mortality. IA.





Brass Knuckles said:


> Lockdown was lifted few days before Eid. From March to late May is 2 months lockdown. And government claim nhi Kar rhi thi psisay diye thay logon I have seen thousands of people receiving 12 thousand rupees

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot forever

Yaseen1 said:


> now after it rise in great number govt is again imposing lockdown so it would be better if they implemented it earlier like other countries did during their peak time which are now opening as that time of high infection has passed


They implemented it early enough when we barely had a few thousand cases. It is hard to maintain a lockdown for a long time. During eid season no one would have followed it anyway, but still they should have maintained the bare minimum. Now Pakistan is going through its predicted peak from 1st to 15th. It will come to pass as well with low mortality. IA.


Yaseen1 said:


> that lockdown was partial and not implemented properly otherwise virus incubation period ends within this period and it would be controlled by now


You can not implement a proper lockdown in Pakistan during eid. No one would adhere to it. They will find a way to breach lockdown given our nature. No you cannot eliminate covid with just lockdown it only flattens the curve. Only aggressive testing and isolation can as seen in a few rare countries, or as in most of the west and world developing partial variable levels of immunity will bring down the cases as it drops the transmission.



Brass Knuckles said:


> Log government ki baat nhi mantay thay. Police walay unko kaan pakra martay thay phir bhi nhi manay.



Man that is true. Even I can recall myself multiple times going out the way breaching lockdown risking myself for a couple of fags. I know everyone here has at some instance done it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

AdeelMian said:


> If i may, Respected members.
> during these last 2 months i have been in constant touch with medical staff working in 3 different places, Jinah Hospital Lahore, Myo Hospital Lahore, Expo Center Lahore. I proudly presented my self as volunteer for paramedic services and served with esteemed doctors working like robbots not caring for thier own life tirelessly, we were all dellivered regular lectures and motivational speeches about how we will be rewarded in afterlife (no doubt) and will be considered as martyrs(also no doubt) in case of life loss during services.
> Initially everyone was very enthusiastic and full of passion because we had ample means to cater a lot of patients, seniors were at ease but continously advising to keep a strict lockdown effective so that we can achieve a balance between new infections and cured patients thus keeping our capacity from overwhelming, and stratigy was very good and effective but unfortunately 2 weeks before eid all hell broke loose because so called intelectual cabinnet thought that because we are doing good so we have won the war but sadly it was only a battle not the whole war,the infections spike that you see today are cases that were produced 2 to 3 weeks ago what we have done to our selves in the days after eid that is still to come, and yes May Allah protect us but stats tell us that will be worst.
> now what medical teams are thinking, they are talking like " to hell with this ignorant crowd of people who are still in denial mode we will first protect our selves" , so what started to happen from 3 days back is medical personals that fell sick were prioritised over others and almost 3 medical premises denied admission to any new patient even though he or she was serious because they had no space, and yes every medical personal is anticipating a huge protest abusing and blaming the medical teams for showing irresponsible behaviour like denying the traetment to patients after the current and upcoming spike. so half of staff has already applied for leave.
> And yes i agree to the members that doubt the figures reported, because it is reported wrong to avoid the panic, and after the last meeting they stop quoting "death from corona" instead you will now here things like "He died from heart attack", or "pneumonia bigar gya" may be "sudden low or high sugar attack" and things like that.
> 
> my only question is when this starts happening who will be to blame then. doctors or gov or this crowd of denying idiot who calls themselves a nation.


Thank you for your (insider) input, friend.

Let me be one of the first to appreciate your volunteering for such a cause. This require much courage in an individual which is not common.

And yes, this is a wake-up call for all those who think that GOP have done a splendid job in containing the threat. Fact of the matter is, GOP was only delaying the inevitable, and now the country is in the Free-for-All ride phase.

All those who look at the official COVID-19 statistics of developing countries, and heap praise on respective governments - please wake the hell up. Levels of transparency are not the same around the world (OECD countries do have much higher level of transparency in comparison to others however).

Nevertheless, true statistics of the COVID-19 pandemic will not be known until years from now.

Allah Almighty have mercy on us all, Ameen.

Pakistan is in dire need of learning discipline and function like a true QOM.

Unity; Faith; Discipline.

When WE will learn...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ace of Spades

LeGenD said:


> Very sorry to hear that, friend.
> 
> Indeed, situation on the ground is much worse than what is being officially reported: https://www.dw.com/en/pakistan-risking-disaster-with-its-contentious-coronavirus-strategy/a-53668805
> 
> Developing countries have poor levels of transparency and adopt questionable methods of data collection on average.
> 
> Some people in my circle have contracted the virus as well.
> 
> Allah Almighty have mercy on us...



Thank you brother. May Allah give health to everyone. And i really hope it doesn't spill over; though it already is...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baghial

W.11 said:


> The guy admittedly was comparing the 21st march situation of pakistan to italy and said that since pakistan was not in a condition like italy, it should not be in a lock down.
> 
> after few days in a lock down, i heard him repeat again that he was not in favour of a lock down but some *hidden forces* had done it.
> 
> After two weaks of lockdown, the lockdown was virtually nonexistent, since the sindh govt had went for a leniency, shops, restaurents had opened up and people were seen enjoying breakfast, people were observed thronging imtiaz supermarket meaning the lockdown was half heartedly and poorly implemented.
> 
> On 14th April, his ministers and parliamentarians and his sindh governor Imran Ismail were pushing PPP to end lockdown and withdraw their stance, but the ''leader'' *disheartedly *agree for a second lockdown after the meeting.
> 
> the lockdown was ended on may 1st and markets were ordered to open up, this speed up the pace of coronavirus, the media reported people crowding the markets with no face masks and observing no social distancing.
> 
> Now all the businesses and industries are being ordered to open up even when the country faces a fast spread and multiplication of coronavirus patients which is questionable. The situation has reached critical point.
> 
> This poses a very fundamental question of Imran Khan's leadership skills and the management skills of PTI and his political associates. Just yesterday i read that lockdown may not be implemented until medical infrastructure is overwhelmed and it is unable to bear the load. This shows that Imran Khan is creating a disaster in the country and turning a blind eye to it and that coronavirus issue has exposed his disasterous leadership qualities.
> 
> regards




When Imran Khan says its inevitable that cases & deaths will just keep increasing, that is a lie. Dozens of countries (many of them poor) have managed to bring down their R0 & bring new cases to a trickle (and keep them low!). Many others are on their way there. Pakistan is not.


Now to the worrying part - in Pakistan, our policymakers have never even mentioned the R0 at a single briefing. It actually seems as if they don't know about it or haven't calculated it - everyone from IK to Asad Umar to Zafar Mirza only mention cases, deaths & health capacity.






This explains why PTI's entire response is so jumbled. They seem to believe the main measure that can contain the virus - social distancing - is only meant to be imposed when the health system is close to complete collapse. This is what Asad Umar said about lockdowns *today*





We do have to 'live with the virus'. But that doesn't have to mean killing 1000s daily. We must *properly* enforce social distancing for some weeks, bring the R<1 so new infections fall & then ease. After that we can 'live with it' & maintain surveillance via TTQ. The End.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Excellent post and Pakistan didn't have to sacrifice thousands of people to bring the rate of infection down , but this has hapened because of clueless govt, the rate is increasing because of the govt, if the proper lockdown had been implemented which as i have already stated vaporized after two weaks, Pakistan would have brough the rate down already without sacrificing so many lives.

The govt probably as usual thought that instead of planning and controlling, enforcing anything, which they are not capable of, why not just let the ''flu'' happen and we would deal with it at a later date when it really becomes a headache and there is no other option but to deal with it.

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baghial

W.11 said:


> Excellent post and Pakistan didn't have to sacrifice thousands of people to bring the rate of infection down , but this has hapened because of clueless govt, the rate is increasing because of the govt, if the proper lockdown had been implemented which as i have already stated vaporized after two weaks, Pakistan would have brough the rate down already without sacrificing so many lives.
> 
> The govt probably as usual thought that instead of planning and controlling, enforcing anything, which they are not capable of, why not just let the ''flu'' happen and we would deal with it at a later date when it really becomes a headache and there is no other option but to deal with it.
> 
> regards





IMRAN KHAN HAS FLATTENED THE WRONG CURVE,.................................THE ECONOMIC CURVE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baqai

I belong to a family of well respected doctors, Dr Baqai (founder of Baqai Medical University & Hospital) was my late chacha (dad's first cousin), almost all my cousins are doctors and i am married to one as well, i don't mean to disrespect anyone's IQ but i am trying to establish the fact that i KNOW what i am talking about from field, i have lost *SEVEN *people i knew due to covid, it's not a joke and what ever IK and his people have been doing is nothing but DISASTER

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Baghial

CORONA CAN ATTACK FROM ANYSIDE ??????????????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot forever

LeGenD said:


> Thank you for your (insider) input, friend.
> 
> Let me be one of the first to appreciate your volunteering for such a cause. This require much courage in an individual which is not common.
> 
> And yes, this is a wake-up call for all those who think that GOP have done a splendid job in containing the threat. Fact of the matter is, GOP was only delaying the inevitable, and now the country is in the Free-for-All ride phase.
> 
> All those who look at the official COVID-19 statistics of developing countries, and heap praise on respective governments - please wake the hell up. Levels of transparency are not the same around the world (OECD countries do have much higher level of transparency in comparison to others however).
> 
> Nevertheless, true statistics of the COVID-19 pandemic will not be known until years from now.
> 
> Allah Almighty have mercy on us all, Ameen.
> 
> Pakistan is in dire need of learning discipline and function like a true QOM.
> 
> Unity; Faith; Discipline.
> 
> When WE will learn...





W.11 said:


> Excellent post and Pakistan didn't have to sacrifice thousands of people to bring the rate of infection down , but this has hapened because of clueless govt, the rate is increasing because of the govt, if the proper lockdown had been implemented which as i have already stated vaporized after two weaks, Pakistan would have brough the rate down already without sacrificing so many lives.
> 
> The govt probably as usual thought that instead of planning and controlling, enforcing anything, which they are not capable of, why not just let the ''flu'' happen and we would deal with it at a later date when it really becomes a headache and there is no other option but to deal with it.
> 
> regards


Bro I don't want to be offensive but I can guess from your post that you have a very superficial understanding of Ro. Firstly you never considered the population spread and concentration dynamics of the countries you quoted which is a major contributor of Ro, which is vastly different from Pakistan. 
To get the basics Lockdown is one of the aspect of Ro, it subdues it and flattens the curve but it dosnt eliminate it, if is not coupled with aggressive testing and isolation at an early stage if will bounce backup after the isolation period is over to its formal level. Now the only countries that have implemented it successfully which share some of the population characteristics with Pakistan are China, South Korea, Australia, Israel to say the least. Pakistan is not one of these countries its obvious, it is a failure because of limiting testing on gov part, no 3rd world country had this capacity in the beginning to be fair neither did India and Bangladesh were successful. 2nd difference in regard to these countries is their highly disciplined population which played a major role.
Now coming on to the rest of the countries with similar population dynamics both western and south asian. Another contributor comes its play which is varying degree of immunity in population. They have developed this by going through very harsh phase of pandemic. The actual number of cases and the immunity attained is far higher than their stats show as they barely !managed to test 5-10% of their population. Here is a study from Germany for reference,




This coupled with limited lockdown and disciplined population, they are now at roughly Ro of 1-2.
Pakistan is going through that rough phase and is at the peak point now which is estimated to be between 1st and 15th. Don't let the official numbers fool you there are hundreds of thousands of cases in Pakistan and the people with immunity are considerably higher. At the end of peak we will have lower Ro, and will be roughly in a situation which UK, France,Italy,Spain are now in. Given the % age grouping in our population our mortality hopefully will be lower.

Now coming to lockdown the lockdown the government did even if fully implemented would not have helped much apart from buy us some time as in the optimal widow we failed to conduct the required amount testing and isolation given our population, as explained earlier. That's what we are seeing. 
Now with a lockdown with this critical mass if implemented will slow down the effect and spread it over time, the benefit will less strain on healthcare with lower mortality. Achieving lower Ro.

Again I will repeat lockdown alone dosnt eliminate corona, but lowers the curve. Hope this will help you understand the perspective I am trying to explain.


----------



## W.11

Patriot forever said:


> To get the basics Lockdown is one of the aspect of Ro



yes lockdown isnt enough, it has to follow a lot of rigorous strategy based planning and controlling, something which sadly the PTI or any pakistani govt is not capable of, hence my suggestion at the very beginning of the lockdown was to hand over the country to the military (there is no shame in that, south korea also called the military and it was used in USA as well, chinese nurses were all military for instance), so that it can manage the situation before being handed back to the civilian regime again. In Pakistan military has been called in for disaster situation for instance military came in and provided the relief during earth quake and flood disasters. In regards to testing, the testing capability of akistan was increasing as it kept ts level low, now its impossible to match it since the rate has multiplied really fast.

regards


----------



## Baghial

W.11 said:


> The guy admittedly was comparing the 21st march situation of pakistan to italy and said that since pakistan was not in a condition like italy, it should not be in a lock down.
> 
> after few days in a lock down, i heard him repeat again that he was not in favour of a lock down but some *hidden forces* had done it.
> 
> After two weaks of lockdown, the lockdown was virtually nonexistent, since the sindh govt had went for a leniency, shops, restaurents had opened up and people were seen enjoying breakfast, people were observed thronging imtiaz supermarket meaning the lockdown was half heartedly and poorly implemented.
> 
> On 14th April, his ministers and parliamentarians and his sindh governor Imran Ismail were pushing PPP to end lockdown and withdraw their stance, but the ''leader'' *disheartedly *agree for a second lockdown after the meeting.
> 
> the lockdown was ended on may 1st and markets were ordered to open up, this speed up the pace of coronavirus, the media reported people crowding the markets with no face masks and observing no social distancing.
> 
> Now all the businesses and industries are being ordered to open up even when the country faces a fast spread and multiplication of coronavirus patients which is questionable. The situation has reached critical point.
> 
> This poses a very fundamental question of Imran Khan's leadership skills and the management skills of PTI and his political associates. Just yesterday i read that lockdown may not be implemented until medical infrastructure is overwhelmed and it is unable to bear the load. This shows that Imran Khan is creating a disaster in the country and turning a blind eye to it and that coronavirus issue has exposed his disasterous leadership qualities.
> 
> regards











Pakistan’s war against Covid-19 is planned, coordinated and controlled from one room. Bedecked with flashing screens dripping with data-drenched information and sporting a giant ‘media wall’ decorated with video feeds from across the length and breadth of the country, the room is buzzing with subdued activity ..

Welcome to the headquarters of the National Command and Operations Centre, better known as NCOC




MY OPEN CHALLANGE TO NCOC, PUBLISH THE LIST OF PATIENTS THAT DIED FROM CORONA TILL TODAY,04/06/2020 

THEY ONLY HAVE NUMBERS.............1770 DEATHS

NO NAMES , ADRESSES, AGE , SEX, ................ ALL THE NUMBERS ARE FUDGED,













govt to ------------------- open public transport! 


corona....... where do i sit ????????????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriot forever

baqai said:


> I belong to a family of well respected doctors, Dr Baqai (founder of Baqai Medical University & Hospital) was my late chacha (dad's first cousin), almost all my cousins are doctors and i am married to one as well, i don't mean to disrespect anyone's IQ but i am trying to establish the fact that i KNOW what i am talking about from field, i have lost *SEVEN *people i knew due to covid, it's not a joke and what ever IK and his people have been doing is nothing but DISASTER


Sorry to hear about your loss. Inalillahiwainailihirajion. Being a doctor I can correlate. Doctors and paramedical staff are at extremely high risk and are the most vulnerable because of sustained and high viral load exposure. May Allah protect them and give you patience. Ameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Baghial said:


> govt to ------------------- open public transport!
> 
> 
> corona....... where do i sit ????????????



yup and even mini buses in karachi where there is absolutely no chance of social distanc because there isnt any space to maintain a safe distance.

regards


----------



## Baghial

pakistani lockdown explained with powerpoint. science and technology

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot forever

W.11 said:


> yes lockdown isnt enough, it has to follow a lot of rigorous strategy based planning and controlling, something which sadly the PTI or any pakistani govt is not capable of, hence my suggestion at the very beginning of the lockdown was to hand over the country to the military (there is no shame in that, south korea also called the military and it was used in USA as well, chinese nurses were all military for instance), so that it can manage the situation before being handed back to the civilian regime again. In Pakistan military has been called in for disaster situation for instance military came in and provided the relief during earth quake and flood disasters. In regards to testing, the testing capability of akistan was increasing as it kept ts level low, now its impossible to match it since the rate has multiplied really fast.
> 
> regards


I agree the window to achieve that strategy was in late February to early March. Most of the world ignored the call, not just Pakistan only a handful of countries actually achieved it. At that time Pakistan had severe limitation with regard to testing capacity and the international availability of kits was not as widely and reliably available as of now, neither to develop isolation capacity at such a scale in such a short period was beyond our capacity . Whether military or civilian we would not have been successful. E.g. China, the magnitude of their medical, pharmaceutical and construction industry played a major part in their response. Rest of the successful countries also had immensely developed medical infrastructure.


----------



## Baghial

W.11 said:


> yup and even mini buses in karachi where there is absolutely no chance of social distanc because there isnt any space to maintain a safe distance.
> 
> regards





the deaths i have seen in paris, the lockdown, the enforcement, the fines, 

but ,now its under control................

in pakistan all the hospitals, doctor experts have been yelling top of their throats,

about the ticking bomb of corona................. but out govt. and army.............just looking the other way







i think they want maximum deaths, and were dissapointed in 1st two monts,

now the open everything and unleash the virus,

god i hope there plan fails,












stay home ---------------- but visit hunza



maybe sent 12 lakh tiger force, to gilgit or hunza,.............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cliftonite

Still waiting for IK to say ghabrana nahi hai. Is this man good at anything besides dramaybaazi?


----------



## W.11

Baghial said:


> the deaths i have seen in paris, the lockdown, the enforcement, the fines,
> 
> but ,now its under control................
> 
> in pakistan all the hospitals, doctor experts have been yelling top of their throats,
> 
> about the ticking bomb of corona................. but out govt. and army.............just looking the other way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think they want maximum deaths, and were dissapointed in 1st two monts,
> 
> now the open everything and unleash the virus,
> 
> god i hope there plan fails,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stay home ---------------- but visit hunza
> 
> 
> 
> maybe sent 12 lakh tiger force, to gilgit or hunza,.............



yup, poor people will die of hunger if tourism is not revived.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baghial

Patriot forever said:


> I agree the window to achieve that strategy was in late February to early March. Most of the world ignored the call, not just Pakistan only a handful of countries actually achieved it. At that time Pakistan had severe limitation with regard to testing capacity and the international availability of kits was not as widely and reliably available as of now, neither to develop isolation capacity at such a scale in such a short period was beyond our capacity . Whether military or civilian we would not have been successful. E.g. China, the magnitude of their medical, pharmaceutical and construction industry played a major part in their response. Rest of the successful countries also had immensely developed medical infrastructure.




china all ready knew about sars2 the leak from wuhan lab, asfar back as september 2019...cut the crap about ability, money, expertise, lockdown prevention,

most of it was done to cover its tracks,.............................but the virus spread around the globe

the urns china distributed of the dead .after the end of lockdown is in 450.000

so lets not kiss and lick china for doing a great job,



W.11 said:


> yup, poor people will die of hunger if tourism is not revived.




does this person without a mask, looks like hes serious about controling covid, its spread and prevention,

why should the citizens follow .SOP? why pay fine of 1000 rupees?

when prime minister seems to be above any SOP------







YOU DONT NEED TO BE RICH, 

YOU DONT NEED TO BE PRIME MINISTER

YOU DONT NEED TO BE PRESIDENT


YOU DONT NEED TO BE EDUCATED



YOU NEED TO BE A HUMAN......











he collected more money then imran, he has more follower then imran

he has more schools hospitals then the govt ever built, he has the biggest charity in asia,

he buried washed and 10.000 unknowns souls by his own hand,\

\he has more ambulances then the govt.............he got offers from every hook n crook partys, but he never joined,

but the world and pakistan govt never ominated him for nobel price,


we gave it to sons of yousaf............. malala yousafzai...................


fckking hypocrites..............
















here the govt is doing a 69 in front of world for there own greedy luxy needs.......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal.

For all the people running their mouth here. *You can’t save a people, who don’t want to be saved. Watch below are so called middle classes so called educated people. Imagine what the lower class’s attitude would be:




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3055068531236832




*
Same is the reason why Pakistan is the last country along with War torn Afghanistan with Polio. Because the vaccines are yahudi sazish of turning our men impotent.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Accountant

W.11 said:


> yup, poor people will die of hunger if tourism is not revived.


What about the waiters and poor people of Hunza whose only source of income is tourism?


----------



## sohail.ishaque

Bilal. said:


> For all the people running their mouth here. *You can’t save a people, who don’t want to be saved. Watch below are so called middle classes so called educated people. Imagine what the lower class’s attitude would be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3055068531236832
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Same is the reason why Pakistan is the last country along with War torn Afghanistan with Polio. Because the vaccines are yahudi sazish of turning our men impotent.


Well, u need to liberate your mind if u r believing in the shit that is being vaccinated to u through the news channels. I talked to alot of American people around 1 month ago as i was doing a IT offshore job(gone now) and even they were not seeing any victims of corona and they were not accepting the lies of their media. And even few days back there were alot of protests taking place without any fear of corona. 
There is a saying, "You can fool some of the people all the time, all the people some of the time but you can't fool people all the people all the time". I don't know about u but i myself don't believe in the media.


----------



## Bilal.

sohail.ishaque said:


> Well, u need to liberate your mind if u r believing in the shit that is being vaccinated to u through the news channels. I talked to alot of American people around 1 month ago as i was doing a IT offshore job(gone now) and even they were not seeing any victims of corona and they were not accepting the lies of their media. And even few days back there were alot of protests taking place without any fear of corona.
> There is a saying, "You can fool some of the people all the time, all the people some of the time but you can't fool people all the people all the time". I don't know about u but i myself don't believe in the media.



There you go ladies and gentlemen! Please liberate your mind. There is no corona I don’t know why we are blaming the government for anything. It’s all settled now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maithil

If what this guy tweets is true, then its not a matter of incompetence but govt being complicit in death of citizens. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267411549897011200

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

AdeelMian said:


> And yes i agree to the members that doubt the figures reported, because it is reported wrong to avoid the panic, and after the last meeting they stop quoting "death from corona" instead you will now here things like "He died from heart attack", or "pneumonia bigar gya" may be "sudden low or high sugar attack" and things like that.


It was accused that deaths from other cases were being reported as death from Corona

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sohail.ishaque

Bilal. said:


> There you go ladies and gentlemen! Please liberate your mind. There is no corona I don’t know why we are blaming the government for anything. It’s all settled now.


I am not here to teach u and i won't try it either


----------



## Enigma SIG

Bilal. said:


> Same is the reason why Pakistan is the last country along with War torn Afghanistan with Polio. Because the vaccines are yahudi sazish of turning our men impotent.


You can't mend minds without education. The good sort, not the useless rote learning we have now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZ1

*کورونا اتنا بڑا خطرہ نہیں جتنا بتایا گیا، پاکستانیوں کی اکثریت کی رائے

63% thinks corona is not danger enough
https://jang.com.pk/amp/778992*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

sohail.ishaque said:


> I am not here to teach u and i won't try it either


Sure, neither are you requested to. Thank you.



Enigma SIG said:


> You can't mend minds without education. The good sort, not the useless rote learning we have now.


Yes. You pointed it right. You can even see example on this thread.


----------



## sohail.ishaque

Bilal. said:


> Sure, neither are you requested to. Thank you.
> 
> 
> Yes. You pointed it right. You can even see example on this thread.


Sur. np. Btw its better to do your own research rather then following the herd.


----------



## Bilal.

AZ1 said:


> *کورونا اتنا بڑا خطرہ نہیں جتنا بتایا گیا، پاکستانیوں کی اکثریت کی رائے
> 
> 63% thinks corona is not danger enough
> https://jang.com.pk/amp/778992*



Like the proverb goes, you can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink



sohail.ishaque said:


> Sur. np. Btw its better to do your own research rather then following the herd.


I have.


----------



## Musafir117

Few thousands dead what’s a big deal? Since when state serious to care about insects? 
Dou char lakh bhi mar jaen koi masla nahi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baba Google

W.11 said:


> The guy admittedly was comparing the 21st march situation of pakistan to italy and said that since pakistan was not in a condition like italy, it should not be in a lock down.
> 
> after few days in a lock down, i heard him repeat again that he was not in favour of a lock down but some *hidden forces* had done it.
> 
> After two weaks of lockdown, the lockdown was virtually nonexistent, since the sindh govt had went for a leniency, shops, restaurents had opened up and people were seen enjoying breakfast, people were observed thronging imtiaz supermarket meaning the lockdown was half heartedly and poorly implemented.
> 
> On 14th April, his ministers and parliamentarians and his sindh governor Imran Ismail were pushing PPP to end lockdown and withdraw their stance, but the ''leader'' *disheartedly *agree for a second lockdown after the meeting.
> 
> the lockdown was ended on may 1st and markets were ordered to open up, this speed up the pace of coronavirus, the media reported people crowding the markets with no face masks and observing no social distancing.
> 
> Now all the businesses and industries are being ordered to open up even when the country faces a fast spread and multiplication of coronavirus patients which is questionable. The situation has reached critical point.
> 
> This poses a very fundamental question of Imran Khan's leadership skills and the management skills of PTI and his political associates. Just yesterday i read that lockdown may not be implemented until medical infrastructure is overwhelmed and it is unable to bear the load. This shows that Imran Khan is creating a disaster in the country and turning a blind eye to it and that coronavirus issue has exposed his disasterous leadership qualities.
> 
> regards


 If dying from a disease is suicide, what does dying from hunger means? Murder maybe?


----------



## Path-Finder

damn these tooi wal both overt and covert. thinking they are going to outsmart people and somehow people will fall their yahvian and bongian except the stringent tooi poojari.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fisher1

Musafir117 said:


> Few thousands dead what’s a big deal? Since when state serious to care about insects?
> Dou char lakh bhi mar jaen koi masla nahi.



They're disappointed the number of deaths are less. You can see from their speeches how they want people to suffer.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267373168286674946

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268504841103577089
Too many to list.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

fisher1 said:


> They're disappointed the number of deaths are less. You can see from their speeches how they want people to suffer.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267373168286674946
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268504841103577089
> Too many to list.


well you have exposed yourself as a tooi wal.


----------



## Village life

fisher1 said:


> People also don't want to give taxes but government takes it by force. People also don't want this gov but it's here by force.
> 
> This coronavirus wouldn't even be in Pakistan like Vietnam if Islam went down the throat of Imran Khan and our establishment instead of being stuck there.
> 
> China the worst Mushrikeen are liars. Vietnam understood this and closed borders. Pakistan didn't even in as late as late February. Then when Iran people were quarantined, murderer Zulfi Bukhari released them probably on orders of Imran Khan.
> 
> Imran Khan and our establishment worships China and then have the audacity to blame innocent Muslims.
> 
> No, our Prophet Muhammad (saww) clearly told us to not go towards or away from an area of plague. And run from a plague like you run from a lion.
> 
> Riasat e Medina is stuck in throat of Imran Khan, it doesn't go down his throat or else he would understand it.


He could not even recite Drood sharief properly and kalama leave riyast e madeena aside,he is a curse of Allah imposed on Pakistani nation by the hands of this Bajwa and his doctrine , you want to know what he his and what zulfi bukhari and Murad Saeed are for him just listen the speech of Qadar patail in NA in front of these shameless PTI members , or just read the Reham Khans 3x book there are many more undeniable facts present about him , these brainless creatures yet talk about riyast e Madeena indeed they are commiting Toheen e Risalat SAW , this man threw the nation deliberately in pandemic to die helplessly on its own his undecisiveness his arrogance and addiction is a biggest security threat to the nation,



LeGenD said:


> Thank you for your (insider) input, friend.
> 
> Let me be one of the first to appreciate your volunteering for such a cause. This require much courage in an individual which is not common.
> 
> And yes, this is a wake-up call for all those who think that GOP have done a splendid job in containing the threat. Fact of the matter is, GOP was only delaying the inevitable, and now the country is in the Free-for-All ride phase.
> 
> All those who look at the official COVID-19 statistics of developing countries, and heap praise on respective governments - please wake the hell up. Levels of transparency are not the same around the world (OECD countries do have much higher level of transparency in comparison to others however).
> 
> Nevertheless, true statistics of the COVID-19 pandemic will not be known until years from now.
> 
> Allah Almighty have mercy on us all, Ameen.
> 
> Pakistan is in dire need of learning discipline and function like a true QOM.
> 
> Unity; Faith; Discipline.
> 
> When WE will learn...


You are fired as mod from PDF because you just spoke truth and criticised Mahan Imran Khan and his genius pure noorani and corruption free riyast e Madeena cabinet ,


----------



## fisher1

Path-Finder said:


> well you have exposed yourself as a tooi wal.



You have exposed yourself as a youthiya media cell member.


----------



## Path-Finder

fisher1 said:


> You have exposed yourself as a youthiya media cell member.


I am not a member of their media cell BUT I am against mian's personnel istanjadars.


----------



## fisher1

Path-Finder said:


> I am not a member of their media cell BUT I am against mian's personnel istanjadars.



The anger you have for people who criticise IK shows you're the real istanjadar of Imran Khan. 

Or maybe you worship Imran Khan and got angry at me for insulting your idol.

Either way, you are here on nefarious agenda and i try to not engage you on purpose.


----------



## CriticalThinker02

Dalit said:


> LOL Under the circumstances Pakistan is doing pretty good. PTI didn't do bad at all.
> 
> Just do a comparison with major Western nations and you will see what bad means.



Because majority of the cases are not reported, it could that almost 10% of Pakistan could be infected by now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

